# olde tyme bulldog



## jaykickboxer

any one else have one mines 6months old and the nuts hes just under 5months old in pic just wanted to show him off







.


----------



## clairebear1984

need better pics lol z


----------



## leggy

He looks very nice but yep we need better pics :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

ive got quality videos on my iphone but cant work out how to get em up.

anyways here 6weeks old









3months 


















and 4months 









and the first ones 5months il get sum better ones 2moz.


----------



## sophs87

Gorgeous doggy :flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer

to be fair none of these pics do him justice hes massive now gotta a proper prominant undershot jaw and hes over 3 stone and about 14inches to the shoulder already at 6months hes gotta massive chest aswelll il get sum proper pics up 2mora.


----------



## LisaLQ

Is an undershot jaw a good thing then? I see he's minus a tail, so he's a working dog then, yeah? :whip:


----------



## gazz

LisaLQ said:


> I see he's minus a tail, so he's a working dog then, yeah? :whip:


Old tyme bull dogs carry the tail reduction gene.There not docked.


----------



## LisaLQ

Well I learn something new every day - in which case my apologies.


----------



## jaykickboxer

He has got a tail he's not worked im
not into that, I think he's undershot jaws a good thing gives him charector, although he has massive chops so u don't see his teeth unless he tucks em
over he's chops by mistake he's suppose to have a undershot jaw to give him a better clamping ability as he's the original bull baiting bulldog.


----------



## samurai

He's very handsome! Is he black or a chocolately colour? :flrt:


----------



## gazz

LisaLQ said:


> Is an undershot jaw a good thing then?


Well a under shot jaw is what makes a bull dog a bull dog.They was use for bull baiting and the under shot jaw played a part in this.It gave them a better hold so they stayed hug on the bull longer.And also when the bull dog hug on the face folds took the bulls blood away from the bull dogs face.

The muzzle on the Old tyme bull dog is way better than the muzzle on a British bull dog.As the KC has done a real bad job on the British bull dog.The KC do say the are looking to improving this though.


----------



## jaxxy

The lady over the road from me has a fully grown onr of these and he's gorgeous!!! massive but stunning, he was mated with a staff 2 yrs ago and the pups were beautiful i have a picture of the pups somewhere i'll try and find them!
Beautiful pup bu the way!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh he's chocolate he's dads chocolate with ted nose and stuff but he looks darker in pics but next to my birds family choc lab he's very similar only z shade darker. Il her sum pics of him in the light tomorow.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Cheers my mum has a staff pup the same age im gonna breed with her dog as I think they make a quality dog.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Gotta say i reckon gaz is the most knoledable person in tge world can I have ur number in case I ever go on who wants to be a millionaire incase I need a fone a friend.


----------



## jaxxy

This is the one i fell in love with! i'm having a sneaky huggle before he went to his new home :flrt:


----------



## jaxxy

I really wanted to hide him under my jumper and sneak him to my house....but she caught me! lol, he was the most adorable out of them all.


----------



## jaykickboxer

My mums staffs that colour, he's quality I think they make quality pups more muscleboumd bigger staffs with massive heads.


----------



## gazz

jaxxy said:


> The lady over the road from me has a fully grown onr of these and he's gorgeous!!! massive but stunning, he was mated with a staff 2 yrs ago and the pups were beautiful i have a picture of the pups somewhere i'll try and find them!
> Beautiful pup bu the way!


Are you sure it wasn't a American bull dog.Old tyme bull dog i wouldn't call massive.Old tyme bull dogs are Bigger then British bull dogs but smaller than a American bull dog.

American bull dog.









Old tyme bull dog.









British bull dog.


----------



## Shell195

Why not ask Old Tyme on here??


----------



## jaykickboxer

They are pretty big im
expecting my dog to be about 19ins shoulder and about 70 pounds.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I've been on his site but doesn't evan have one picture on there


----------



## Shell195

Put in Old thyme bulldogs into the search and it brings up lots of old threads with photos


----------



## temerist

old tyme bulldogges are nice but i have a soft spot for the english bulldogs lol, had 2 come into the rescue today, gorgeous girls. your pup is lovely howvere wouldnt recommend breeding it to a staffy


----------



## sarahc

*bulldog*

He's a beauty.


----------



## jaxxy

gazz said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a American bull dog.Old tyme bull dog i wouldn't call massive.Old tyme bull dogs are Bigger then British bull dogs but smaller than a American bull dog.
> 
> American bull dog.
> image
> 
> Old tyme bull dog.
> image
> 
> British bull dog.
> image


Defo an old tyme bull, he just looked massive to me as whenever i went to their house he used to stand on his hind legs at the 6ft gate to 'warn' me away! :lol2: but he's a big softy really, just could be really intimidating if you're not used to a big looknig brute with a deep bark to match!


----------



## marthaMoo

jaykickboxer said:


> Cheers my mum has a staff pup the same age im gonna breed with her dog as I think they make a quality dog.


I really hope you joking?

Do you know how many unwanted bull breeds there are in this country already? dogs being killed in pounds and vets every day because no one wants them?? 
Take a look at this pound page, that is only one pound covering the west midlands and just look at how many unwanted Bull Breeds they have
K9 Search UK - Pound 1
So now think of how many more dogs there are in every pound in this country.


Why would you want to breed such a cross? I'm taking it for the money? Because it wouldnt be to better the breed would it? You have a cross breed and the Staffie if not KC reg is also prob a cross breed.

I really do give up with some people on here.


----------



## saxon

I have one of oldtymes pups here, she's now a year old, she is ehat he calls a classic old tyme.

She's 50% AmBull so taller than your boy.

She is currently 21 inches tall and over 85lbs in weight. I keep my dogs lean as they tend to live longer than allowing them to get too heavy.
My girls is not as overshot as yoru boy although I wish she were as that is the look I wanted without the health issues of the BB.

Be warned though that although the OTB's are not overly aggressive with other dogs if another dog tarts a figtht he OTB 'WILL' finish it.
I was not told this when I bought Brodie but I found it out when she was told off by my staff bitch. Afterwards we could not keep them together any more and were playing 'musical dogs' for a long time.
We even considered rehoming Brodie but I just couldn't part with her.
I did consider breeding her until I found out about the defensive aggression she is now booked in to be speyed in February.
Then all my dogs are neutered.
She is still fine with my min pin and rottie neutered males. The min pin 'owns' her.


----------



## oldtyme

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I've been on his site but doesn't evan have one picture on there



hi im very sorry there is no pictures on my site at min this is cos its a new site my old site was closed down by me cos my pictures were being taken n used on scammer ads,hopefully my new site will be more secure and the pictures wont be stolen,ill put some pics on the thread later


----------



## oldtyme

*here pics*


----------



## jaykickboxer

Hi olde tyme my dog came from
Millenium bulldogs so think u no him I recognise cj in ur pics and martha moo no im not joking my mums dog is pedigree and so is mine he's got a certificate of 5 gen pedigree just because tge kc dontcrecognise them doesn't mean he ain't a pedigree as for tge dogs in the shelters there nothing to do with me and if I wanna cross my 700 quid worth of mongrol with my mums 6 hundred pound dog I will as I already have 3 people who would Want one Inc myself I think there the best combo of dog there is if people can't keep or look after there dog they should be punished my dogs tge most spoilt in the world and ge will never be regimes no matter what so mind ur own buisness,


----------



## oldtyme

jaykickboxer said:


> Hi olde tyme my dog came from
> Millenium bulldogs so think u no him I recognise cj in ur pics and martha moo no im not joking my mums dog is pedigree and so is mine he's got a certificate of 5 gen pedigree just because tge kc dontcrecognise them doesn't mean he ain't a pedigree as for tge dogs in the shelters there nothing to do with me and if I wanna cross my 700 quid worth of mongrol with my mums 6 hundred pound dog I will as I already have 3 people who would Want one Inc myself I think there the best combo of dog there is if people can't keep or look after there dog they should be punished my dogs tge most spoilt in the world and ge will never be regimes no matter what so mind ur own buisness,


is ur pup of maximus or cj


----------



## jaykickboxer

Have u got chloe mate she's winstons mum, maximus is he's dad.


----------



## bobby

jaykickboxer said:


> Hi olde tyme my dog came from
> Millenium bulldogs so think u no him I recognise cj in ur pics and martha moo no im not joking my mums dog is pedigree and so is mine he's got a certificate of 5 gen pedigree just because tge kc dontcrecognise them doesn't mean he ain't a pedigree as for tge dogs in the shelters there nothing to do with me and if I wanna cross my 700 quid worth of mongrol with my mums 6 hundred pound dog I will as I already have 3 people who would Want one Inc myself I think there the best combo of dog there is if people can't keep or look after there dog they should be punished my dogs tge most spoilt in the world and ge will never be regimes no matter what so mind ur own buisness,


As long as you plan to keep any pups that dont sell, I dont see the problem.
The situation with bull breeds (staffs and staff crosses in particular) is really bad but that doesn't mean that he shouldn't breed his dog.


----------



## saxon

I think I'd be a bit concerned as the whether the staff bitch would being able to pass the pups.
The head on an OTB is significally bigger than a staff pups.
I also wouldn't put staff into an already great line of OTB's to be honest.
You're going to make a smaller dog with a difficult temperament. 
Having said that they are your and your Mums dogs so it is totoally up to you both...would your Mum be ok with paying upto £!000 for a c-section??

If you really want to breed your boy you should find a nice OTB bitch that will compliment him in her pups.


----------



## KathyM

If you were to cross those two dogs, be aware that you would be essentially breeding illegal dogs if they come out anywhere near what you described the cross to look like. Large bullbreed mongrels are not a good idea to breed in the current climate, someone could report you and your dogs would be destroyed (and you'd get criminal charges).


----------



## bobby

KathyM said:


> If you were to cross those two dogs, be aware that you would be essentially breeding illegal dogs if they come out anywhere near what you described the cross to look like. Large bullbreed mongrels are not a good idea to breed in the current climate, someone could report you and your dogs would be destroyed (and you'd get criminal charges).


Is that true, doesn't sound right?


----------



## LisaLQ

Yes it is true, anything that looks vaguely pitbull (or even not when it comes to the severely ignorant police) or bullbreed can be seized, even with pedigree papers.


----------



## jaxxy

neither staffs or OTB's are illegal dogs in this country so the pups wouldn't be illegal either.


----------



## oldtyme

bobby said:


> Is that true, doesn't sound right?


yea its true if u breed any x that look like a pit or similar it will be put down


----------



## temerist

yes this is true, a friend of ours had both his purebred kc registered staffordshire bull terriers seized by police because they were apparently too large and muscular to be be real staffies. they were pts


----------



## KathyM

jaxxy said:


> neither staffs or OTB's are illegal dogs in this country so the pups wouldn't be illegal either.


Actually pedigree staffs have been seized and destroyed, and they had KC papers. As long as the dogs fit the measurements, it doesn't matter what the parents are. Any large bullbreed crossbreed is potentially an illegal dog. I didn't make the rules, but I'd hate to see a litter brought into the world because they look "a bit hard" then get seized and destroyed. Far better that they're not born.


----------



## jaxxy

true very true, my staff is booked in for neutering next month, he'll bve 7 months old then and thats when my vet likes to do them. i have no plans for breeding at all. 
He's not a status symbol for me, he's a much loved family pet, my family have always had staffs and they have always been fab.
i can see the point about the size ect ect, i think there needs to be clearer guide lines on what constitutes an 'illegal/dangerous dog'

Two members of my family own american bulls and they have had comments about them owning pitt bulls, even tho they are not pit bulls!
i have never nor would i ever consider breeding my dog now or any further dogs i may have, i think its down to the individual owners and whether they can take on the responsibility of the care and expense.


----------



## bobby

If its down to size then surely all american bulldogs are illegal, bull mastiffs aswell all sorts of others as well. That just cant be correct!

Another one is, if its size would an unusually large staff be illegal yet its litter mates are not?


----------



## jaykickboxer

theRe is no risk of the dogs being put down as there are not pits and this can be proved also to be fair I have loads of friends with pits which have never had any issues and I personaly foned defra regarding wot would happen if I had a pitbull but didn't relise when I bought it and was told I could register and neut my dog and as long as I kept it muzzled when in public it was fine just because something looks like a pit does not mean it will get put down, otherwise there would be no American bulldogs, the pups should in theory have a undershot jaw arching up bk a wider head then a pit a diffrent tail and jaw they can tell if a dog is a pit as for them
putting down big staffs, why are there loads of Irish staffs aswell there no where near as strict as everyones making out, as for breeding to a olde Tyne I plan to I'm gonna buy a bitch, but my sister and one of my pals would like a staff cross olde Tyne my mums owned 4 pedigree staffs and never bred one but we would both like to see how the pups turned out I think they would be quality so don't see any issues as for giving birth my dog and he's litter mates were very small when young I don't no why wen he was 6 weeks old my mums staff. Was 7 weeks and almost double his size although Noe he weighs triple what she does so can't see issues with birth as for the grand for the c section if need be yeh I can afford it as Im very well off thanks.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Bobby there just chatting s**t mate I agree with u.


----------



## bobby

jaykickboxer said:


> theRe is no risk of the dogs being put down as there are not pits and this can be proved also to be fair I have loads of friends with pits which have never had any issues and I personaly foned defra regarding wot would happen if I had a pitbull but didn't relise when I bought it and was told I could register and neut my dog and as long as I kept it muzzled when in public it was fine just because something looks like a pit does not mean it will get put down, otherwise there would be no American bulldogs, the pups should in theory have a undershot jaw arching up bk a wider head then a pit a diffrent tail and jaw they can tell if a dog is a pit as for them
> putting down big staffs, why are there loads of Irish staffs aswell there no where near as strict as everyones making out, as for breeding to a olde Tyne I plan to I'm gonna buy a bitch, but my sister and one of my pals would like a staff cross olde Tyne my mums owned 4 pedigree staffs and never bred one but we would both like to see how the pups turned out I think they would be quality so don't see any issues as for giving birth my dog and he's litter mates were very small when young I don't no why wen he was 6 weeks old my mums staff. Was 7 weeks and almost double his size although Noe he weighs triple what she does so can't see issues with birth as for the grand for the c section if need be yeh I can afford it as Im very well off thanks.



makes more sense


----------



## bobby

jaykickboxer said:


> Bobby there just chatting s**t mate I agree with u.



Cool, if they werent it would have been bad news for thousands of dogs.

I have seen large staff crosses in SSPCA run shelters!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Olde Tyme did u se my post maximud is he's dad and chloe which I think u own is he's mum


----------



## jaykickboxer

Was gonna rescue a bullmastiff cross staff ages ago from a shelter must of being a illegal dog then I wonder why the RSPCA were rehoming in?


----------



## oldtyme

jaykickboxer said:


> Olde Tyme did u se my post maximud is he's dad and chloe which I think u own is he's mum


i dont own chloe i own precious, mimi n cj but precious n chloe look a bit alike 

if u looking 4 a girl to go with ur boy pm me


----------



## jaxxy

i'm not against breeding at all, i just won't do it, if you can then good luck mate, the old tyme and staff that my mate bred were great dogs and the staff mum was an amazing mum, no probs with the birth,she had 5 good healthy pups and they were all amazing!
the photo i put up earlier is of one of those pups, he's around 8 weeks old in the picture. i desperatley wanted him but at the time my circumstances didn't warrent the expense of a puppy!


----------



## jaykickboxer

just thought u did coz she was being bred with cj I notice Millenium advertise cj aswell before do u breed togher then


----------



## jaykickboxer

I am looking for a bitch mate


----------



## oldtyme

jaykickboxer said:


> just thought u did coz she was being bred with cj I notice Millenium advertise cj aswell before do u breed togher then


i dont breed togher Millenium but they have use cj


----------



## saxon

A lot of the time a dog does not have to 'be' a pit to be 'deemed' a 'pit type' which is how the authorities can take the dogs and have them PTS.

Whether they have papers or not doesn't seem to matter sometimes.

I wasn't on about the costs of a c-section really I'd rather not do that particular breeding simply so the bitch wouldn't have to go through the op simply for her health.

I think the 'pit' thing depends on area. In areas where the staff/pit type dogs are owned by clowns then they are more likely to be taken away. Owned by responsible owners and they tend to turn a blind eye.


----------



## KathyM

It is not "chatting sh*t" to warn you of the legal problem with your plans, we're trying to save you some trouble and save the puppies being put down, but it's up to you if you have the same priorities?



jaykickboxer said:


> theRe is no risk of the dogs being put down as there are not pits and this can be proved


Good luck with that - do you have money (thousands) put aside for courts fees? I've seen people have to give up their dogs because they didn't. They were dogs very much like you describe.



> also to be fair I have loads of friends with pits which have never had any issues


Lucky them - I know plenty of people around here that did get caught, they didn't get their dogs back.



> but didn't relise when I bought it and was told I could register and neut my dog and as long as I kept it muzzled when in public it was fine just because something looks like a pit does not mean it will get put down,


Actually the process to do this means your dog being seized and put in kennels with you not having access, then you admitting a crime, then you going to court for sentencing and hoping for a lenient judge who will (after your dog being in kennels for months under police scrutiny) allow you to take your dog home once it has been neutered, tattooed and the other gubbins at your cost. The chances are slim, it is the only law in this country where the burden of proof is reversed and it is a case of "guilty until proven innocent". There is no way to prove a dog is not of pit bull type, if it fits the measurements it could be a pedigree poodle (not that one would fit lol) and still be an illegal dog. It is not about the dog being a pit bull, the law covers dogs of "type" as well, which means any dog of any breed or cross that measures the same. It's a shit law, but it's there. Ignore it at your own risk and the risk of the puppies you make and their owners. 



> otherwise there would be no American bulldogs,


American bulldogs were seized under Section 1 of the DDA here in West Yorkshire last year. They were deemed as "type". I believe they were destroyed. 



> putting down big staffs, why are there loads of Irish staffs aswell there no where near as strict as everyones making out,


Leggy staffies and "irish" staffs are potentially pit bull "type" under the law (again I didn't write it!) and if you take one on you take that risk. Plenty have already been seized. After recent events you would be mad to ignore this law, as they're coming down on it harder and harder.

It's great that you're well off, I've seen people lose everything trying to save their dogs through the courts. I've seen dogs stay in kennels months and then die of parvo from poor care in the kennels. I've seen other dogs go into kennels as family pets and come out of them months later so mentally tortured and scarred that they had to be put down to end their misery. Ignore it at your own risk - do you think I tell you this just to spoil your fun? If so check out these links:

Deed Not Breed - Home

Endangered Dogs Defence and Rescue - Helping Dogs In Need <---- check out some of the stories of non-pitbulls seized and destroyed on here.


----------



## marthaMoo

jaykickboxer said:


> Bobby there just chatting s**t mate I agree with u.


There is only one person on here doing that :lol2:

Kathy is talking the truth.

But its obvious your going to go ahead with it anyway for yourself, not for the dogs or there welfare. The sooner they restrict the types of people who can own these dogs the better.


----------



## jaykickboxer

My dog is my ownLy dog martha moo seen as u got 7 dogs ur either a tramp or keep dogs in cages where as mine eats the best food is masdivly spoilt and kept indoors and gets walked atleast twice a day so if any body shouldn't be keeping dogs it u so shut up with ur boringness,


----------



## LoveForLizards

jaykickboxer said:


> My dog is my ownLy dog martha moo seen as u got 7 dogs ur either a tramp or keep dogs in cages where as mine eats the best food is masdivly spoilt and kept indoors and gets walked atleast twice a day so if any body shouldn't be keeping dogs it u so shut up with ur boringness,



What a silly, ignorant and childish post to make. :bash:

Just because somebody has a lot of animals, doesn't mean they don't blooming look after them!! I hate to burst your arrogant bubble, but if you breed your dog you will end up with 7-12 pups who might not get homes, so who will be the one who 'shouldn't keep dogs' then? Hm....


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh but I would be able to sell them so wouldn't happen I don't care if u think it's childish it's true don't be a dick and get involve in something which has nothing to do with them them and tge pups would be my mums not mine do I wouldn't be stuck with then anyways.


----------



## KathyM

If you sell the puppies and they are "type" you are basically signing the new owners up for court cases as well as yourself. I know it's going to be hard for you to look past the pound signs but have a bit of common sense and be more polite to those trying to help prevent you getting in bother. You might think you're immune because you're a child, and you'd be right, your mum would get the criminal conviction if that is the case (and I'm assuming it is from your posting manner and what you said about it all coming down on her if you feck it up).


----------



## gazz

jaykickboxer said:


> Bobby there just chatting s**t mate I agree with u.


Sadly not :sad:.I think differant areas do get hit harder than others.But any dog fitting suit is at risk.


American Pit Bull Terrier (a description which has led to some confusion, as the *"Pit bull"* is not a breed in and of itself but encompasses a range of breeds)
Japanese Tosa
Dogo Argentino
Fila Brasileiro
The Act also cover cross breeds of the above four types of dog. Dangerous dogs are classified by 'type', not by breed label. This means that whether a dog is prohibited under the Act will depend on a judgement about its physical characteristics, and whether they match the description of a prohibited 'type'. This assessment of the physical characteristics is made by a court.Any dog of any type designated for the purposes of this section by an order of the Secretary of State, being a type appearing to him to be bred for fighting or to have the characteristics of a type bred for that purpose can be seized.

But that why this is so annoying as the rescue centres are full of dogs that fit DIY pit bull dogs of "Type" availible for rehoming.A simple cross of a Staffy X Boxer is a DIY Pit bull in the eyes of these people.And you saying it not dangerous or it's not a pit bull is't enough to stop them taking your dog.So IMO only breed your Old tyme bull dog to anther Old tyme bull dog and only breed pure Staffie to pure staffie.Your are less likely to get your dog taken than your are if you have a 2ft high crossbreed fitting the bill of a pit bull.


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> Cheers my mum has a staff pup the same age im gonna breed with her dog as I think they make a quality dog.


:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Maybe il just breed to olde tyme but like I said maybe it's just London is rife with pits tosa and bandogs I've never seen any taken and I no a few peps with em, gotta say it's perfetick if that's tge case which I still doubt otherwise my olde tyme could be seen as a pit ?


----------



## LisaLQ

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh but I would be able to sell them so wouldn't happen I don't care if u think it's childish it's true don't be a dick and get involve in something which has nothing to do with them them and tge pups would be my mums not mine do I wouldn't be stuck with then anyways.


So you are sure you'll be able to sell them then? Because I know a few people who've had to give up whole litters to rescues because they were irresponsible enough to think the same.

Poor pups, is it really worth it? Hundreds and hundreds of similar crosses put to sleep every week because people like you thought they'd be "well" nice.

If you want to see more bull breed crosses, go help out at a rescue. And get him neutered.


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> theRe is no risk of the dogs being put down as there are not pits and this can be proved also to be fair I have loads of friends with pits which have never had any issues and I personaly foned defra regarding wot would happen if I had a pitbull but didn't relise when I bought it and was told I could register and neut my dog and as long as I kept it muzzled when in public it was fine


 Now why on earth would you state in public, something which is not true and show the world that you are a liar?
When the DDA first came out, all pitbulls and pitbull types had to be neutered, insured, muzzled in public. They were not allowed to be bred from, sold or given away. This was 30 years ago.So if the owners had abided by the law then, in theory, there would be no pitbulls in this country now. Pitbulls and pitbull types are a banned breed. You are not allowed to own one full stop and if you did buy one, it would be removed from you and would be put to sleep.The law that applies 30 years ago, does not apply today and had you actually phoned DEFRA, they would have told you so. So why did you just tell a load of lies?



> just because something looks like a pit does not mean it will get put down,


 there is a greater chance he would be taken off you and there would be a court case in which you'd have to pay all your own costs and prove to the judge, that it was not a pitbull.



> otherwise there would be no American bulldogs, the pups should in theory have a undershot jaw arching up bk a wider head then a pit a diffrent tail and jaw


 it has nothing to do with being undershot or anything else. The law has the power to decide that your dog is a pitbull type and that's all it takes. You will be powerless to do anything about it.



> they can tell if a dog is a pit


how can they? I've heard of lab cross boxers being siezed and put down.


> as for them
> putting down big staffs, why are there loads of Irish staffs aswell there no where near as strict as everyones making out,


 They rely one someone informing the police that someone has a pitbull type. Then they act on it.


> as for breeding to a olde Tyne I plan to I'm gonna buy a bitch, but my sister and one of my pals would like a staff cross olde Tyne my mums owned 4 pedigree staffs and never bred one but we would both like to see how the pups turned out


 Why not go to battersea dogs home to see an old tyme cross staff if you only want to see what one looks like? Frankly, you aren't going to find responsible intelligent homes for such a cross. The sort of people who'll wanbt a pup are the inner city low IQ chavs who won't know how to train it, wopn't socialise it,will thrash it if it does anything wrong because they only understand the 'brute force and ignorance' training method and then when the dog becomes too much of a nuisance, or someone breeds a 'harder looking' cross of pup, or they want another cutre pup, or the police size the dog or someone complains about it running loose or killing other pets or mauling a child , it'll end up dumped, killed, sold for dog fighting or if it's lucky, being put to sleep.



> I think they would be quality so don't see any issues as for giving birth my dog and he's litter mates were very small when young I don't no why wen he was 6 weeks old my mums staff. Was 7 weeks and almost double his size although Noe he weighs triple what she does so can't see issues with birth as for the grand for the c section if need be yeh I can afford it as Im very well off thanks.


 If you are so well off, could you not use the grand and get an education? Learn to write properly and perhaps even train to get a good job so that you didn't need to breed hard to home chavdogs, to sell to the sort of owner who shouldn't have a pet mothball to be honest.


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> Maybe il just breed to olde tyme but like I said maybe it's just London is rife with pits tosa and bandogs I've never seen any taken and I no a few peps with em, gotta say it's perfetick if that's tge case which I still doubt otherwise my olde tyme could be seen as a pit ?


 A couple of months ago, a breeder offered me 4 american bulldog puppies. He couldn't sell them.He asked me to please take them and rehome them for him. I contacted a friend with a large rescue kennels and she went to pick them up. Are you prepared to keep all of the puppies you cannot find good homes for?
Will you be fussy and not sell to people in flats, with tiny children, who are obviously tossers?


----------



## KathyM

Have I slipped into a timewarp? The DDA was 1990/91. :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

jaykickboxer said:


> My dog is my ownLy dog martha moo seen as u got 7 dogs ur either a tramp or keep dogs in cages where as mine eats the best food is masdivly spoilt and kept indoors and gets walked atleast twice a day so if any body shouldn't be keeping dogs it u so shut up with ur boringness,


 

I have 11 dogs, they lie on the furniture, sleep on the bed, are never caged, have premium food and get lots of exercise and Im not a tramp either:bash:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Fen women shut up I did gone defra and that is what they said so ur lying shut up ur boring me with ur waffling like im gonna read all that get a life and no centers are not full of olde tyme cross staffs maybe crap combo like staff cross labs and stuff but not olde tymes ur a lyre if they couldn't sell American bulldog pups there was something wrong just so u get an idea when I bought my dog for 700 quid he was 3 days old and out of 8 pups after I reserved mine there was one left so can't see any difficulty anywGs don't accuse me of being a liar when im not but it would be my pleasure to call u a gimp which u obviosly are get a life u boring ****, if I wanted useless advice of a old biddie I'd ask it. Maybe in ur area where most people are unemployed u can't sell dogs but in London there's plenty of money seriosly stop waffling I seriously couldn't care about what u think of me or ur opion so skidaddke of my thread with ur b*******t il put u down on my reserve list for a pup then shall I?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Shell I Never said u were I have 3 fishtank about 30 lizards mice and a dog and planning to get more pets but she was calling me a bad owner so if someone wants to assum without noing anything about me, so will I!!!!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

My dog sleeps in my bed!!!


----------



## oldtyme

i dont like staffxotb dont help the breed here a link of staffxotb SuffolkBullBreeds


----------



## LoveForLizards

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh but I would be able to sell them so wouldn't happen I don't care if u think it's childish it's true don't be a dick and get involve in something which has nothing to do with them them and tge pups would be my mums not mine do I wouldn't be stuck with then anyways.


1. Oh, you know for a fact all dogs would get GOOD homes? And you wouldn't sell to the first person who handed over the money and said 'we'll look after it'?

2. No, it's not true AT ALL. 

3. The pups would be your mums problem? so you're not only stupidly bringing more bull breeds into the world when there's already far too many (irresponsibly I might add), but you're also going to have somebody else deal with it? Who cares if they aren't yours, YOU are still providing the bitch with an irresponsible 'service'. 



jaykickboxer said:


> Shell I Never said u were I have 3 fishtank about 30 lizards mice and a dog and planning to get more pets but she was calling me a bad owner so if someone wants to assum without noing anything about me, so will I!!!!!!


And I'M the "d**k" in this thread?:lol2::lol2::lol2: Besides that, you have lots of pets, so you must be a tramp or keep them all in crappy conditions, yes?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Although i dont want to jump on the band wagon.

And even though you dog is very handsome and if you do breed him it would be best to research into breeding and go with another oldtyme Bulldogge bitch to help the breed futher along with its progression.

Crossing your dog with a staffy would be a mistake as they could come out looking "Pit Type" which is very bad as youll stand less than a 50% chance of getting your dog back and leading to it being destoried if they are even close to the measurements ( which by the police guidelines could match any bull breed..)

If you did get you dog back before you got it back it would need to be tattooed, chipped, registerd witht he police and go under straict guidelines or face the other being seized again and PTS.

Working in a place where police do seize dogs and ive seen many pit types be distoried ( and some not even close to a pic or having seen a pit in their life ) be PTS just because they are by measurements.

Im a believer of deed not breed and no dog should be banned but stupid owners be banned ( not saying that anyone here is stupid ).

But please take the advice given by me and others and dont breed your dog to anything other than a Oldtyme.

Given the right "ignorant" police officer you may end up having your dog seized as a pit somewhere down the line and if this does happen i reccomned to contact a guy called Stan Rawlinson. ( youll find his website via google ).

Cheers
Mark


----------



## jaykickboxer

Who ever I said it to had 7 dogs and occused me of being a bad owner there's millinos of pedigree dogs in centers too and reps but u alll still breed em shut up boring me seriously I couldn't care less what u think I live what is probably the most expensive part of the country have a very nice house and a 30 grand car so hardly a tramp am I


----------



## marthaMoo

jaykickboxer said:


> My dog is my ownLy dog martha moo seen as u got 7 dogs ur either a tramp or keep dogs in cages where as mine eats the best food is masdivly spoilt and kept indoors and gets walked atleast twice a day so if any body shouldn't be keeping dogs it u so shut up with ur boringness,


Oh, I havent laughed so hard in a long time, thaks for that!

I'm lucky enough to live in a rather large victorian house by the sea with no morgage, So if I am a tramp I'm quite a well off one with enough room to house a small army.lol 
My animals are treated as members of my family. Not breeding machines to make me money, nor status symbols to make me look hard.

You obviously have no idea what your talking about regarding breeding crossbreeds and selling them. And you obviously don't care about the welfare of the two dogs or there pups, if you did you wouldnt even think about breeding them. Your dog is only a baby and already your seeing the pound signs. Its people like you who give the rest of us Bull Breed owners a bad name.


----------



## daz30347

*Bulldogs*

Just a couple of pics of mine in the snow this week


----------



## jaykickboxer

daz hes quality, or is it a girl heres little winson at 6months old i may not breed him with my mums staff now stop boring me bk on topic,

















bad quality fotos gotta get my digi cam out and stop using my fone.
hes 6months old next week and 41pounds he is by no means a status symbol to be fair when its cold we walk him with a coat hardly makes him look hard,ive always been into bullbreads and mollusers and wanted a dog my 5foot tall 7 and a half stone missus could walk and be safe so went for a olde tyme. i was looking for 2years before i bought one also so hardly a rushed thing he has a quality home so anyways stop boring me because people cant keep or look after there dogs hes like a kid and everyone takes the piss out of me coz if i go out for more then 30mins i get him babysat so hes not lonely.


----------



## gazz

jaykickboxer said:


> I still doubt otherwise my olde tyme could be seen as a pit ?


A Old tyme bull dog fit more to the look of a British bull dog or boxer these are really viewed in the same light.There just not really viewed as a threat by people.With a Old tyme bull dog people are more likely to think British bull dog or Boxer rather than pit bull type.So that a far better way to go IMO keep down the Old tyme bull dog rought.Like you said you know the Old tyme bull dog sells so why cross.If the KC are to ever reconize Old tyme bull dog as a breed crossing is't going to help the stock that about to make that happen.

http://www.bbbulldogs.com/Comparison_files/dogcomp.jpg


----------



## LisaLQ

I think it's really sad that you see people offering you breeding advice (just because you dont like it doesn't mean it isn't good advice!) as "boringness". BTW, I dont think that's actually a word, but we all have dippy days :lol2:

If you think he's an excellent example of his "breed" then why waste him making crosses? Surely they need enough work to get them recognised without wasting their genetics making mongrels and giving the breed a bad name.

Personally I think a lot of people have to learn that just because they have an entire dog doesn't mean it's suitable for breeding from. If your dog is a stunning example of it's breed, the breeder would have kept it for themselves or offered it out on a breeding contract. £700 price tag doesn't mean they're breeding standard either.

Take a look in the rescues, I can guarantee you the majority will be staff, boxer, mastiff, bullbreed mixes - and these dogs are dying daily. Why make more? If you really want to breed - this information is not "boringness" it is absolutely vital. Surely you what to know the good and bad points about breeding and the current dog "market" - as you dont want to be stuck with a whole litter of pups that could remain unsold?

Read up on breeding a bit, dont just jump in feet first with your hobnails on - talk to other (good) breeders, and see what they say.

I know that the dane rescues for example have had whole litters in of pups that remained unsold. If pedigree danes dont sell, how do you think staffy crosses will - when everyone's dumping theirs left right and centre now that folks think they're dangerous?

It's a really uncertain future for bullbreeds and their breeders - try talking to some before you become one.


----------



## jaykickboxer

99 percent of people don't think staffs are dangerous just mislead idjiots and great Danes are ugly horses not dogs seriously stop waffling.


----------



## Emmaj

Why really is there any need to dis anyone elses dogs jay?

there is no need for it at all 

i havent seen anyone on here be nasty to you just try and give you very good advice and your replys havent been very nice back really

there is more to breeding that just shoving 2 dogs together and hoping for the best 

if you really are serious about breeding your boy then talk to neil oldtyme and gazz im sure they will be more than happy to give you some fantastic advice and help on what you need to know regaurds breeding 

please dont turn this into a tit for tat thing come on aint we all grown ups here 

(oh wasnt having a go at anyone just pointing out its turning into another tit for tat thread)


----------



## temerist

i have 12 dog plus 18 puppies from 2 litters, plus rescues i must be one hell of a tramp lol


----------



## jaykickboxer

I can't help it there's about 8 people that need to get a life and stop waffling to me I don't mind any dog I evan like great Danes but why say something that dumb it's like comparing a mouse to a skunk.


----------



## Emmaj

jaykickboxer said:


> I can't help it there's about 8 people that need to get a life and stop waffling to me I don't mind any dog I evan like great Danes but why say something that dumb it's like comparing a mouse to a skunk.


 
at the end of the day people are always going to have their opinions on things hun.........its the way its goes 

if your really serious about like i said talk to neil and gazz im sure they will help you out as they know the breed very well


----------



## temerist

all i9 stated originally was wouldnt recommend breeding with a staff, purely because there is no need to bring more possibly unwanted crosses into the world. you have a nice looking bulldogge there and no reason you can breed but breeding with another bulldogge would surely be the best way to go. and i mean it, lovely looking dog.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I have spoke to gazz I've done masses of reserch and no loads of breeders of other dog types I no all about breeding, I was just planing on crossing him with my mums staff as I've seen the offspring from
similar pairings in the past and I realy like them plus there my two favorite breeds having been bought up with staffs anyways im done now don't need any more infractions or bans as for mr classing everyone with a few dogs a tramp this is not the case, I was just saying to shiver said u shouldn't own a dog that it was a stupid thing yo say from somebody who has 7 when I dedicate almost all my time into loooking after and entertaining my dog,


----------



## Caz

He's a lovely dog. :2thumb:

Personally (as said) I wouldn't breed him with a staff etc. Although they'd make lovely looking pups/dogs they would be 'of type' under the DDA and therefore can be seized and destroyed (without proof that they are pits) i'm afraid. Police are hot on this at the moment.

Enjoy him. : victory:


----------



## Krista

jaykickboxer said:


> Who ever I said it to had 7 dogs and occused me of being a bad owner there's millinos of pedigree dogs in centers too and reps but u alll still breed em shut up boring me seriously I couldn't care less what u think I live what is probably the most expensive part of the country have a very nice house and a 30 grand car so hardly a tramp am I



Hi

Nobody has accused you of being a "BAD OWNER" but just giving you good sound advice. 

You have posted this subject/image on a public forum so people will reply. If you did not wish to hear other peoples' opinions then maybe it would have been a good idea to private post!

You have been given very good advice and you have chosen to ignore this and only undertake the posts that you have felt desirable to your oringinal posting.

Your above comment is quite sad, nobody on here Judges posters by what materialistic items they have. Also the post code does not necessitate educational standards nor common sense.

This is not offensive post just to try and show that People on here want to help by giving good advice!

Jingle Bells


----------



## samurai

jaykickboxer said:


> Maybe il just breed to olde tyme but like I said maybe it's just London is rife with pits tosa and bandogs I've never seen any taken and I no a few peps with em, gotta say it's perfetick if that's tge case which I still doubt otherwise my olde tyme could be seen as a pit ?


You've probably never seen any taken because they get pts as soon as they reach rescue! Even if they are friendly dogs.


----------



## LisaLQ

jaykickboxer said:


> 99 percent of people don't think staffs are dangerous just mislead idjiots and great Danes are ugly horses not dogs seriously stop waffling.


I agree with you on the first part, but the second one was completely uncalled for. People are giving you advice, how you choose to use that advice will prove how good a breeder you will make. You're making yourself look a class A tit.


----------



## samurai

LisaLQ said:


> I agree with you on the first part, but the second one was completely uncalled for. People are giving you advice, how you choose to use that advice will prove how good a breeder you will make. *You're making yourself look a class A tit*.


:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh As said bored of this conversation thanks for cluttering my thread showing off my dog I couldn't care less what any of these people think of me as said I have my opion and u have it's simple finished.


----------



## LisaLQ

LOL, you'll go far kid, you'll go far.

In the free ads anyway.


----------



## Caz

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh As said bored of this conversation thanks for cluttering my thread showing off my dog I couldn't care less what any of these people think of me as said I have my opion and u have it's simple finished.


I don't think most people think badly of you, just the potential outcome/distress/euthanasia for any puppies of the cross you mentioned.


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> Fen women shut up I did gone defra and that is what they said so ur lying shut up ur boring me with ur waffling like im gonna read all that get a life and no centers are not full of olde tyme cross staffs maybe crap combo like staff cross labs and stuff but not olde tymes ur a lyre if they couldn't sell American bulldog pups there was something wrong just so u get an idea when I bought my dog for 700 quid he was 3 days old and out of 8 pups after I reserved mine there was one left so can't see any difficulty anywGs don't accuse me of being a liar when im not but it would be my pleasure to call u a gimp which u obviosly are get a life u boring ****, if I wanted useless advice of a old biddie I'd ask it. Maybe in ur area where most people are unemployed u can't sell dogs but in London there's plenty of money seriosly stop waffling I seriously couldn't care about what u think of me or ur opion so skidaddke of my thread with ur b*******t il put u down on my reserve list for a pup then shall I?


 I was only just thinking that in your avatar you'd never tell from looking at you what an unintelligent, aggressive and unpleasant young man you are. Your mother must be proud of you. You know nothing about dogs, you know nothing about me, you obviously know nothing about Cambridgeshire from your silly comment about there being no money here. If you post on an open forum, anyone can reply and say anything they like so get over yourself sweetheart. Oh, and learn to punctuate. Why would I want to go onto your 'reserve list'? I would never buy a pup from someone with as little knowledge as you as I doubt you would have a clue how to rear puppies properly. Plus, I get offered American bulldogs for free. If I wanted such a cross, then I'd have one, but off a breeder who had some intelligence and a few more morals than you do.
If you were my son, I'd be bloody ashamed.


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> Who ever I said it to had 7 dogs and occused me of being a bad owner there's millinos of pedigree dogs in centers too and reps but u alll still breed em shut up boring me seriously I couldn't care less what u think I live what is probably the most expensive part of the country have a very nice house and a 30 grand car so hardly a tramp am I


 Your council flat in Wimbledon is not a patch on my Cambridgeshire smallholding boy. 30 grand car??? In your dreams. Go on, show us a photo then with you sitting in your car. (I shan't hold me breath).:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh As said bored of this conversation thanks for cluttering my thread showing off my dog I couldn't care less what any of these people think of me as said I have my opion and u have it's simple finished.


 What does 'Opion' mean please? Is that some sort of Wimbledonese slang?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Well my internet went off, so i couldnt follow this thread but now its back on and what the hell has this thread turned into an insults thread. Its like WW3 lol.

Makes good reading tho, Im quite suprised this hasnt been locked yet.


----------



## Shell195

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Well my internet went off, so i couldnt follow this thread but now its back on and what the hell has this thread turned into an insults thread. Its like WW3 lol.
> 
> Makes good reading tho, Im quite suprised this hasnt been locked yet.


 
Not long until that happens:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Opoin is predicted txt as im surfing net on my iPhone as can't be botherd to get my laptop bk out.


----------



## fenwoman

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Well my internet went off, so i couldnt follow this thread but now its back on and what the hell has this thread turned into an insults thread. Its like WW3 lol.
> 
> Makes good reading tho, Im quite suprised this hasnt been locked yet.


 And for once, I didn't start it!!


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> And for once, I didn't start it!!


 
:gasp::gasp::gasp:LOL


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

fenwoman said:


> And for once, I didn't start it!!


 
Makes a change Pam :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz

people have given you dam good advise but you have refused to listen, good luck and i hope you find the pups good homes, as it kills me to hear of more being put down being such a fan of bull breeds! 


as for those slating kathym...yes anything that looks pitt in any way shape or form, can be, and will be destoryed.

If you own these types, i cannot recommend enough the highest package pet plan give, its got 1million pounds worth of legal fees. but thats not to say it will save your pet. You have to be careful these days! watch over your shoulder, and be dammed sure you have your dog under control as if its not in any way. It can be put down! 

kills me to admit it!

on a better note, i think your boy is beautiful, Shame hes owned by such a twat :bash:


----------



## Emmaj

Nebbz said:


> people have given you dam good advise but you have refused to listen, good luck and i hope you find the pups good homes, as it kills me to hear of more being put down being such a fan of bull breeds!
> 
> 
> *as for those slating kathym...yes anything that looks pitt in any way shape or form, can be, and will be destoryed*.
> 
> If you own these types, i cannot recommend the highest package pet plan give, its got 1million pounds worth of legal fees. but thats not to say it will save your pet. You have to be careful these days! watch over your shoulder, and be dammed sure you have your dog under control as if its not in any way. It can be put down!
> 
> kills me to admit it!
> 
> on a better note, i think your boy is beautiful, Shame hes owned by such a twat :bash:


 
the only person that slated her was the O/P no one else did they agreed with her well from what i read anyways


----------



## rach666

fenwoman said:


> A couple of months ago, a breeder offered me 4 american bulldog puppies. He couldn't sell them.He asked me to please take them and rehome them for him. I contacted a friend with a large rescue kennels and she went to pick them up. Are you prepared to keep all of the puppies you cannot find good homes for?
> Will you be fussy and not sell to people in flats, with tiny children, who are obviously tossers?


well said,as well as the rest of your comments i just did not want to quote them all:lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> 99 percent of people don't think staffs are dangerous just mislead idjiots and great Danes are ugly horses not dogs seriously stop waffling.


:lol2: oh dear.....


temerist said:


> i have 12 dog plus 18 puppies from 2 litters, plus rescues i must be one hell of a tramp lol


you absolute tramp,sort you life out.:Na_Na_Na_Na:









one thing mate if you do breed these two dogs how much you planning on selling em for?

oh and tbh no one could give a flying **** about where you live how much its worth what car you drive what you feed your dog people are just concerned about you putting the bitches health at risk to get puppies which are going to add to the overwhelming problem of pitt like dogs needing homes stuck in rescue centres on death row,. bla bla bla such an attractive trait bragging like that son im smitten. you have a good weekend now


----------



## Shell195

Nebbz said:


> people have given you dam good advise but you have refused to listen, good luck and i hope you find the pups good homes, as it kills me to hear of more being put down being such a fan of bull breeds!
> 
> 
> as for those slating kathym...yes anything that looks pitt in any way shape or form, can be, and will be destoryed.
> 
> If you own these types, i cannot recommend enough the highest package pet plan give, its got 1million pounds worth of legal fees. but thats not to say it will save your pet. You have to be careful these days! watch over your shoulder, and be dammed sure you have your dog under control as if its not in any way. It can be put down!
> 
> kills me to admit it!
> 
> on a better note, i think your boy is beautiful, *Shame hes owned by such a twat* :bash:


 
:gasp: I nearly choked:lol2:


----------



## Nebbz

Emmaj said:


> the only person that slated her was the O/P no one else did they agreed with her well from what i read anyways


 
my bad, i prob got a bit mixed with all the reading...many pages worth reading :bash:

sorry if i offend


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Was about to say i didnt notice anyone slating Kathy they were just making uneducated replies which at times did seem childish.

Edit : MY days there was a lot of replies while i was writing this lol


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: I nearly choked:lol2:


I had tea coming out of my nose :devil:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

fenwoman said:


> I had tea coming out of my nose :devil:


 
One word

Bib!


----------



## Emmaj

I have cramp with laughing so much at this thread now 

my dogs think im mental


----------



## Emmaj

im even snorting like a pig an pam knows my snort she has heard it lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Emmaj said:


> I have cramp with laughing so much at this thread now
> 
> my dogs think im mental


My dog chased me into the house, i was only getting the bag of hay out of my car. Little TWT im going to take him back to the kennels and get him swapped for a nice Dobie :lol2:

Although hes not really my dog.


----------



## rach666

Emmaj said:


> I have cramp with laughing so much at this thread now
> 
> my dogs think im mental


 

im in love seriously, with nebbs,fenwomen :gasp:


oh and the OP due to how well off he is and his super sexy 30,000 car:blush:


----------



## Nebbz

Mischievous_Mark said:


> My dog chased me into the house, little TWT im goign to take him back to the kennels and get him swapped for a nice Dobie :lol2:
> 
> Although hes not really my dog.


 

quite agree with that idea, if my boy farts once more i thnk i may do more than heave! the dog is toxic tonight


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

rach666 said:


> im in love seriously, with nebbs,fenwomen :gasp:
> 
> 
> oh and the OP due to how well off he is and his super sexy 30,000 car:blush:


 
Wish i had a spare 30 grand, i wouldnt be buying a car thats for sure :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

rach666 said:


> im in love seriously, with nebbs,fenwomen :gasp:
> 
> 
> oh and the OP due to how well off he is and his super sexy 30,000 car:blush:


 
so you dont love me either


----------



## Nebbz

rach666 said:


> im in love seriously, with nebbs,fenwomen :gasp:
> 
> 
> oh and the OP due to how well off he is and his super sexy 30,000 car:blush:


:flrt: thanks


Personally ide rather stick to my other half with his now broken (no thanks to driving like a tit and breaking it!) 2k car.... he has morals


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Nebbz said:


> :flrt: thanks
> 
> 
> Personally ide rather stick to my other half with his now broken (no thanks to driving like a tit and breaking it!) 2k car.... he has morals


haha mine cost £200 and it awesome driving it int he snow!! 

Ive been sliding up and down my street just for the fun of it.

Ooooo this thread and gone seriously off topic!


I do love oldtyme bulls and i would love to have one but Barni wouldnt like it and would just swing off its cheeks


----------



## rach666

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Wish i had a spare 30 grand, i wouldnt be buying a car thats for sure :lol2:


i know,:lol2:



Emmaj said:


> so you dont love me either


 
no i luffs you,but you already know :flrt::lol2:



Nebbz said:


> :flrt: thanks
> 
> 
> Personally ide rather stick to my other half with his now broken (no thanks to driving like a tit and breaking it!) 2k car.... he has morals


welcomes :flrt: (as we both wait for infraction):lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

rach666 said:


> i know,:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i luffs you,but you already know :flrt::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> welcomes :flrt: (as we both wait for infraction):lol2:


wahooooooooooooooo *back flips, cartwheels then double flips* :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz

rach666 said:


> i know,:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i luffs you,but you already know :flrt::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> welcomes :flrt: (as we both wait for infraction):lol2:


 
:gasp:

will be my 1st, i dont often rant at people for cirtain things (its once in a blue moon) but dont like this guy! i cant help it!!!

also mark


MINE WAS £350! Its a vauxhall nova...and i too have been doing the same, found its easyer on some corners in my road to just handbreak to turn as else you dont :lol2:

But some twonk drove in to it today denting the door.....only happend to be a bloke who worked in a body shop didnt it!!! so he fixed it for free earlyer and took out a dent which was already there HA! shame he couldnt magic rust away! i luffs my pile of crap! had a 17k car before, but sent it back to get a L reg golf...new cars are pants! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

Nebbz said:


> :gasp:
> 
> will be my 1st, i dont often rant at people for cirtain things (its once in a blue moon) but dont like this guy! i cant help it!!!
> 
> also mark
> 
> 
> MINE WAS £350! Its a vauxhall nova...and i too have been doing the same, found its easyer on some corners in my road to just handbreak to turn as else you dont :lol2:
> 
> But some twonk drove in to it today denting the door.....only happend to be a bloke who worked in a body shop didnt it!!! so he fixed it for free earlyer and took out a dent which was already there HA! shame he couldnt magic rust away! i luffs my pile of crap! had a 17k car before, but sent it back to get a L reg golf...new cars are pants! :lol2:


you can love me too if you like nebbz i will do back flips for you too :no1:

sorry im in silly mode now :blush::lol2::lol2:


----------



## rach666

Emmaj said:


> you can love me too if you like nebbz i will do back flips for you too :no1:
> 
> sorry im in silly mode now :blush::lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2: silly mode is thee normmmm


----------



## Nebbz

Emmaj said:


> you can love me too if you like nebbz i will do back flips for you too :no1:
> 
> sorry im in silly mode now :blush::lol2::lol2:


:gasp::flrt: back flips won me over!!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

My brother has a Nova ( Shame he cant drive it ) he was ment to have his test wednesday they cancled it so hes booked it for this monday coming ( theyll cancel it cos of the snow )

Mines a nice little Purple/Blue ( Looks Purple, but is down as blue on paperwork ) Ford Fiesta Ztec 1.2 now thats all i know so i can say any more ( Cars just arent that intresting to me )


Lovely oldtyme bulldog OP. ( <---- Still on topic :lol2: )


----------



## Emmaj

rach666 said:


> :lol2: silly mode is thee normmmm


eeeeeeeeks rach you know me too well :blush::lol2:



Nebbz said:


> :gasp::flrt: back flips won me over!!!


wahooooooooooooooooo yeah :2thumb::no1::no1:


----------



## rach666

Emmaj said:


> eeeeeeeeks rach you know me too well :blush::lol2:


 

hahaha cant keep anything from me


----------



## Emmaj

rach666 said:


> hahaha cant keep anything from me


 
dont tells them bout me bally clarva thingy ma bob :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## rach666

Emmaj said:


> dont tells them bout me bally clarva thingy ma bob :whistling2::lol2:


 
ok i wont.....



EMMA HAS A BALLY CLARVA THING THAT SHE USES FOR BAD THINGS:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Rach and nebbz I've seen loads of ur posts in the past and evan replied to sum Alls I was trying to say is I think they make quality dogs when combining the two it isn't like im doing if fir money or to have dogs destroyed and can't see how they could be seen as pits when u could prove pretty simply by DNA there not pits and I just like them, also I only said im well off when they said can u afford to pay vet fees, also they called me a tramp so yeh I bragged a little if u work hard for things why not anyways wotever as said 18 times im
bored of going over the ame thing im buying a olde tyme bitch to breed with my dog was just debating breeding him with my mums red staff as I thought pups would be stunning but what do I no?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

rach666 said:


> ok i wont.....
> 
> 
> 
> EMMA HAS A BALLY CLARVA THING THAT SHE USES FOR BAD THINGS:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Making bread?


----------



## Nebbz

Mischievous_Mark said:


> My brother has a Nova ( Shame he cant drive it ) he was ment to have his test wednesday they cancled it so hes booked it for this monday coming ( theyll cancel it cos of the snow )
> 
> Mines a nice little Purple/Blue ( Looks Purple, but is down as blue on paperwork ) Ford Fiesta Ztec 1.2 now thats all i know so i can say any more ( Cars just arent that intresting to me )
> 
> 
> Lovely oldtyme bulldog OP. ( <---- Still on topic :lol2: )


 
:flrt:OOHH I LOVE THAT COLOUR, its either melina blue OR imperial blue. I love fords :flrt::flrt: i also have a 89 escort cab! Hes called steve, the nova is norman! 

Ur bro will prob have to wait to drive the nova of love cus of the weather, i dont envy him doing his test in this weather! i got 11 minors on one god dam round about! (i have no lane disapline even now :blush

OFTEN have my DOG in the car who is a bull breed...and farts for england:bash:


----------



## fenwoman

Nebbz said:


> :gasp:
> 
> will be my 1st, i dont often rant at people for cirtain things (its once in a blue moon) but dont like this guy! i cant help it!!!
> 
> also mark
> 
> 
> MINE WAS £350! Its a vauxhall nova...and i too have been doing the same, found its easyer on some corners in my road to just handbreak to turn as else you dont :lol2:
> 
> But some twonk drove in to it today denting the door.....only happend to be a bloke who worked in a body shop didnt it!!! so he fixed it for free earlyer and took out a dent which was already there HA! shame he couldnt magic rust away! i luffs my pile of crap! had a 17k car before, but sent it back to get a L reg golf...new cars are pants! :lol2:


 Well I'm happy with my old £900 vauxhall frontera workhorse 4X4 with whisps of hay in the back and dog leads, water bowls, dog treats in the glove compartment, and towrope in the back so's I can hoik stranded motorists out of the ***** they slide in with their £30,000 townie cars when they drive like boobies on the narrow roads around here. If I see Jay stuck, since he is so rich, I'll be sure to charge him £50 to get him out


----------



## fenwoman

Nebbz said:


> :gasp::flrt: back flips won me over!!!


Pfft!! Backflips schmackflips. Now if you were to see my special happy dance which involves a turnip and flinging wellie shod leggies over me shoulders, you'd have eyes for nobody else!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Emmaj

rach666 said:


> ok i wont.....
> 
> 
> 
> EMMA HAS A BALLY CLARVA THING THAT SHE USES FOR BAD THINGS:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:



Mischievous_Mark said:


> Making bread?


 
LOLOLOL:2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## rach666

jaykickboxer said:


> Rach and nebbz I've seen loads of ur posts in the past and evan replied to sum Alls I was trying to say is I think they make quality dogs when combining the two it isn't like im doing if fir money or to have dogs destroyed and can't see how they could be seen as pits when u could prove pretty simply by DNA there not pits and I just like them, also I only said im well off when they said can u afford to pay vet fees, also they called me a tramp so yeh I bragged a little if u work hard for things why not anyways wotever as said 18 times im
> bored of going over the ame thing im buying a olde tyme bitch to breed with my dog was just debating breeding him with my mums red staff as I thought pups would be stunning but what do I no?


 

thing is mate imo...
these dogs will just prob end up in wrong hands etc
i have a rotti and im constantly defending the breed i would just feel better in my self if i did not produce something that could end up in the wrong hands and add fuel to the fire...
i would just be happy with your dog make the most of him as he is rather than try create something else: victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Don't worry I get free cover with my premier account from Lloyds lol


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> Pfft!! Backflips schmackflips. Now if you were to see my special happy dance which involves a turnip and flinging wellie shod leggies over me shoulders, you'd have eyes for nobody else!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL you made me do it i spat from mouth nose an eyes LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> Rach and nebbz I've seen loads of ur posts in the past and evan replied to sum Alls I was trying to say is I think they make quality dogs when combining the two it isn't like im doing if fir money or to have dogs destroyed and can't see how they could be seen as pits when u could prove pretty simply by DNA there not pits and I just like them, also I only said im well off when they said can u afford to pay vet fees, also they called me a tramp so yeh I bragged a little if u work hard for things why not anyways wotever as said 18 times im
> bored of going over the ame thing im buying a olde tyme bitch to breed with my dog was just debating breeding him with my mums red staff as I thought pups would be stunning but what do I no?


 
dont breed him with a staff

if hes so good why put him to waste, also if i remeber rightly, when i was thinking of breeding my boy because hes so dammed perfect i think it was fennwoman who advised me of this, and now he is in sexual maturity i have found out, your dog may pee around the house (scent marking it) do you really want that in your nice house??

Its nice to brag but people dont like braggers

I think you need to put more thought in to it, hes only young and being a bully breed hes not going to start coming in to sexual maturity for a while yet mines three and just started getting exsited! (i know when my rats are in season from him latley!) 

DO MORE RESEARCH listen to what people are telling you, stop being a dick when you dont like what you hear!

its all good advise. I love the look of the old times purly as they can breath and look much healthyer! its a breed that shouldnt be mixed. There is no point breeding a dog only to mix it! esp if they are good examples


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh but that could happen with every dog, but yeh I probably won't breed to the staff but breeding oldd tyme to olde tyme would make more dangerous dogs anyways my dog is 6 months old and so strong it's mad did u see pics of him now


----------



## fenwoman

rach666 said:


> ok i wont.....
> 
> 
> 
> EMMA HAS A BALLY CLARVA THING THAT SHE USES FOR BAD THINGS:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


 She isn't still doing bank jobs is she??? She told me she'd stopped that nonsense.
Just don't ever offer to be her getaway driver cos she does nothing but complain. Just cos I couldn't steal a fast car.
I didn't see anything wrong with the tandem personally. It's environmentally friendly and very cheap to run.
But no, moan moan flipping moan.


----------



## jaykickboxer

There made with staffs anyways but yeh whatever I've done loads of reserch my dogs sexual mature already humps things and scent marks every tree and post he passes


----------



## rach666

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Making bread?


no even worse *pancakes*:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh but that could happen with every dog, but yeh I probably won't breed to the staff but breeding oldd tyme to olde tyme would make more dangerous dogs anyways my dog is 6 months old and so strong it's mad did u see pics of him now


 
i have to say i do agree with why add more pups to a world where there isnt enough homes for them all 

i have 3 pedigree huskies 2 girls an 1 boy all my so called mates told me i was mad for having my boy castrated as i could have made a fortune from pups 

but you know they were not really mates........ and i laughed at them i dont want to have to worry about a bitch carrying pups possibly have to have c section if things go wrong an loosing pups that are weak 

i want my dogs as pets and i love them as just that they dont owe me anything if owt i owe them for being there for me


----------



## rach666

fenwoman said:


> She isn't still doing bank jobs is she??? She told me she'd stopped that nonsense.
> Just don't ever offer to be her getaway driver cos she does nothing but complain. Just cos I couldn't steal a fast car.
> I didn't see anything wrong with the tandem personally. It's environmentally friendly and very cheap to run.
> But no, moan moan flipping moan.


even worse,.... im shocked
its not just the skunk that wears the black and white outfit
ungrateful sod aint she?:lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> There made with staffs anyways but yeh whatever I've done loads of reserch my dogs sexual mature already humps things and scent marks every tree and post he passes


its not a good thing if hes trying to hump you:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

fenwoman said:


> She isn't still doing bank jobs is she??? She told me she'd stopped that nonsense.
> Just don't ever offer to be her getaway driver cos she does nothing but complain. Just cos I couldn't steal a fast car.
> I didn't see anything wrong with the tandem personally. It's environmentally friendly and very cheap to run.
> But no, moan moan flipping moan.


 
i have a flipping cat trying to pinch my drink OMG how dare that cat :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj

rach666 said:


> even worse,.... im shocked
> its not just the skunk that wears the black and white outfit
> ungrateful sod aint she?:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> its not a good thing if hes trying to hump you:whistling2::lol2:


Nooooo one wears a white one an i have one in apricot too :flrt::2thumb:


----------



## rach666

Emmaj said:


> i have a flipping cat trying to pinch my drink OMG how dare that cat :gasp::lol2:


 
:lol2: at least somebody listens to me:whistling2:


----------



## Nebbz

Emmaj said:


> i have a flipping cat trying to pinch my drink OMG how dare that cat :gasp::lol2:


 
thats just dam site rude!

i have a demented rat tryin got pull my head through the cage! :lol2:


----------



## rach666

Emmaj said:


> Nooooo one wears a white one an i have one in apricot too :flrt::2thumb:


bloodyhell women....Put it all over the forum eh?:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh he don't try hump me luckily just my mates dog mostly boys actualy it's quite worrying don't no if he'll breed anyways maybe he's gay.


----------



## rach666

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh he don't try hump me luckily just my mates dog mostly boys actualy it's quite worrying don't no if he'll breed anyways maybe he's gay.


 

phew no dodgy puppies then:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

There all bullbreeeds so would look bad anyways he's never managed to do it I always stop him
first he just jump up and rocks back and forth evan if he's on there side although I think he's capable he still ain't sust out how I might have to get him sum doggy porn to help him out


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

No just needs an experienced bitch..............................like most males.


dear lord im leaving this thread now LOL


----------



## rach666

Mischievous_Mark said:


> No just needs an experienced bitch..............................like most males.
> 
> 
> dear lord im leaving this thread now LOL


 
:lol2::lol2:


jaykickboxer said:


> There all bullbreeeds so would look bad anyways he's never managed to do it I always stop him
> first he just jump up and rocks back and forth evan if he's on there side although I think he's capable he still ain't sust out how I might have to get him sum doggy porn to help him out


 
:lol2::lol2: dear lord



im off to bed folks x


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh he don't try hump me luckily just my mates dog mostly boys actualy it's quite worrying don't no if he'll breed anyways maybe he's gay.


 
no thats just dominance...not gay :lol2:


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> can't see how they could be seen as pits when u could prove pretty simply by DNA there not pits


This is a myth. There is absolutely no DNA test for determining pit bulls. When you think about it, it's common sense. All dogs are the same species. Dogs that measure the same as a pit bull by the DEFRA guidelines are illegal dogs (whether anything happens to them or not), regardless of parentage, like loads of people have tried to get through to you on this thread. How would any DNA test prove they don't fit the measurements? It's not a species, it's a shape. Think about it. : victory:


----------



## Minerva

Kathy and everybody else, i think you may be best talking to a brick wall :lol2:

The OP hasnt got 2 brain cells to rub together by the sounds of it!


----------



## Shell195

Minerva said:


> Kathy and everybody else, i think you may be best talking to a brick wall :lol2:
> 
> The OP hasnt got 2 brain cells to rub together by the sounds of it!


 
Amoeba:whistling2:


----------



## gazz

jaykickboxer said:


> There made with staffs anyways but yeh whatever I've done loads of reserch my dogs sexual mature already humps things and scent marks every tree and post he passes


Not the good ones from people really wanting the old style look.They was made with British bull dog and Boxer over several generations.Then back and forth breeding the get the right look.I'm in no doutb staffie found it's was into some lines but it's not a influance wanted as staffie genes bring the muzzle to a equal bite and that's not a Bull dog trait.

Here's a F1 British bull dog/Boxer cross.


----------



## KathyM

It's funny you say that Gazz, I had a rescue Boxer here, pedigree but bred in Ireland where they're not as leggy - she looked just like some of the photos in links shared on this thread. She was short and stocky and had a face for radio, our Ruby (RIP - very VERY much missed). :flrt:


----------



## daz30347

*Bulldogs*



jaykickboxer said:


> daz hes quality, or is it a girl heres little winson at 6months old i may not breed him with my mums staff now stop boring me bk on topic,
> image
> 
> image
> bad quality fotos gotta get my digi cam out and stop using my fone.
> hes 6months old next week and 41pounds he is by no means a status symbol to be fair when its cold we walk him with a coat hardly makes him look hard,ive always been into bullbreads and mollusers and wanted a dog my 5foot tall 7 and a half stone missus could walk and be safe so went for a olde tyme. i was looking for 2years before i bought one also so hardly a rushed thing he has a quality home so anyways stop boring me because people cant keep or look after there dogs hes like a kid and everyone takes the piss out of me coz if i go out for more then 30mins i get him babysat so hes not lonely.


Hi mate,
Got to be honest here and say don't cross him with anything,theres more than enough Bull Breeds of all descriptions out there in Rescues up and down the country.
Mine was neutered at 7 months as i had no intention of ever breeding from him,he is 8 this year and has been a joy to own
Here's an informative site for you to browse when you have 5 mins spare
Daz
Bulldog breeds. The different types of bulldogs.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh fair enough im only gonn breed him to olde tyme, I was always told they made using Bordeaux and staffs bulldogs pretty sure this is the case with them. There is defanatly alot of people who made there olde tymes this way


----------



## jaykickboxer

Gazz the Dorset olde tyme bulldog was defanatly not made using boxers and ken mullets Victorian bulldog was mAde from dogs from the project


----------



## jaykickboxer

Kathy m I ment DNA testing mum dad and pup would prove there not pits


----------



## daz30347

*Bulldogs*



jaykickboxer said:


> Gazz the Dorset olde tyme bulldog was defanatly not made using boxers and ken mullets Victorian bulldog was mAde from dogs from the project


Mollett's lines were made up using British Bulldogs,Bull Terriers(English and Staffordshire) and Bull Mastiffs,no boxer in there at all: victory:


----------



## Caz

jaykickboxer said:


> Kathy m I ment DNA testing mum dad and pup would prove there not pits


Doesn't work like that. 
The dogs only have to be 'of type.' Was worded to stop people breeded dogs of the pit type. They can still be seized/destroyed. How would you prove who the parents were? How would you feel if the pups ended up in the wrong hands and were used for fighting or in a breeding den for producing fighters? 
Anyway - you've said that you're only going to produce olde' tyme bulls. Personally I think you'd be better to have him castrated and enjoy your pet.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I no they weren't that's what I said they were made from
the same project as tge Dorset olde tyme, gazz said all good olde Tyme were made using boxers when I fact that's how all the bad ones were made


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> Kathy m I ment DNA testing mum dad and pup would prove there not pits


Are you not reading what I'm writing?  There is no DNA test for breed. None. And *parents are irrelevant to the dog's legal status, it is ALL down to looks and measurements*! Crikey, I really am trying to be patient and not get involved in others' name calling, but it's like you don't even bother to read?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yes I do read but as I said that wrong otherwise as stated American bulldog almost every staff mix and mastiff mix and Irish staff would be illegal serious stop waffling it's realy boring I don't care what u think u no I no your wrong and I seriously couldn't care less what 5 people of a forum think they no there's millions of people which would agree with me seriosly get a life go out or sumthing stop jamming up my thread which was supposted to be about showing off my dog!!!!!!!! I've seen shows were they have confenscated dogs and theve got them bk also my friend hade his staff cross mastiff confenscated and got it bk from proven it wasn't a pit he still has tge arrivals from when it was in the sun so seriosly don't bother repling it's seriosly getting irratating. :bash:


----------



## jaykickboxer

After spending to years sourcing a very good example of the breed and reserchig dog mating im hardly gonna get him castrated am I!!!!!!!


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> Yes I do read but as I said that wrong otherwise as stated American bulldog almost every staff mix and mastiff mix and Irish staff would be illegal


If they fit the measurements, they're an illegal dog. I didn't write the sodding law, I'm just trying to help you. You're a total chav (that's not a compliment, copout) out to get a few quid out of your poor dog. If you cared about your dog, or the puppies you would make, you'd research and know that YOU are wrong, but you've obviously never been told you're wrong by your mother or you'd be a bit more polite to grownups. Getting away with something doesn't make it legal. Little boys who try to gain status through chav dogs are usually making up for a lacking down below. Yours can be located on your forehead. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> After spending to years sourcing a very good example of the breed and reserchig dog mating im hardly gonna get him castrated am I!!!!!!!


 
And yet supposedly after "years" of looking for the perfect example of a breed, you've picked that dog and want to make illegal mongrels for cash. You did him proud didn't you, you moron!


----------



## LoveForLizards

jaykickboxer said:


> After spending to years sourcing a very good example of the breed and reserchig dog mating im hardly gonna get him castrated am I!!!!!!!


If he's such a good example why on earth would you stud him to a Staffy? :bash: Besides, as you said, they wont be your pups anyway!


----------



## jaykickboxer

if its due to size labradors are illegal seriosly stop boring me i feel sorry for ur husband if u hasve one which i doubt very much just cats probably i dont care if u think im chavvy i aint. as aid 70 times im getting a olde tyme bitch as a pet i plan to have a couple of litters with and was debating having one litter with my mums dogs as i thought it would be a nice combo as stated i dont think it would look like a pit with a corky tail arching bk undershoot jaw and a head much to wide and muzzle to be a pit wouldnt be an issue, as i said i doubt i will breed them now anyways so seriosly stop borinhg me and everyone else.


----------



## KathyM

Get a job. It's a more reliable earner for you! :lol2:


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> chavvy i aint. .


Isn't that an oxymoron just from the wording you used? That nearly warrants a sig quote, you sound so ridiculous. For your slow brain I'll explain that oxymoron doesn't mean spotty idiot, although if the cap fits....:lol2:


----------



## oldtyme

jaykickboxer said:


> There made with staffs anyways but yeh whatever I've done loads of reserch my dogs sexual mature already humps things and scent marks every tree and post he passes


a true otb is not got staffs in the make up some breed have be doing for a last 4 year cos it cheaper n they make more money off people that dont know about otb


----------



## oldtyme

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh but that could happen with every dog, but yeh I probably won't breed to the staff but breeding oldd tyme to olde tyme would make more dangerous dogs anyways my dog is 6 months old and so strong it's mad did u see pics of him now


how is a oldd tyme to olde tyme more dangerous dog?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Trust me max has defanatly got staff in him I was told, and gotta say looking at a few of yours I'd say staff was present, also evan wikipidia mentions tge use of staffs in the Dorset olde Tyne bulldog.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I no exactly what a oxymoran is and the only reason U do is u watched big brother yesterday when he explained what it means and think it makes u sound clever seriously cat lady stop boring me.


----------



## oldtyme

jaykickboxer said:


> Trust me max has defanatly got staff in him I was told, and gotta say looking at a few of yours I'd say staff was present, also evan wikipidia mentions tge use of staffs in the Dorset olde Tyne bulldog.


i was told max was ddbxbb 

which 1 of my dog u saying got staff in


----------



## Caz

jaykickboxer said:


> After spending to years sourcing a very good example of the breed and reserchig dog mating im hardly gonna get him castrated am I!!!!!!!


I've got a very good example of a Doberman. But he is castrated as I don't see him as a cash cow (or cash dog:lol2:.) But as a family pet.

Just in case you did decide to go ahead with the Staff X in the future here's a small bit from DEFRA web site re DDA:
*Legislation*


Section 1 of the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 prohibits four types of dog:

the Pit Bull Terrier
the Japanese tosa
the Dogo Argentino
the Fila Brasileiro
*It is important to note that, in the UK, dangerous dogs are classified by “type”, not by breed label.* This means that whether a dog is considered dangerous, and therefore prohibited, will depend on a judgment about its physical characteristics, and whether they match the description of a prohibited 'type'. *This assessment of the physical characteristics is made by a court. *

HTH.

Also worth noting due to where you live that the Met' Police have special powers/ammendments re seizing destroying dogs of 'type'.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I was told he created from staffs ddb and bb don't no exact percentage I don't no ur dogs names but the little solid White stocky one with tge big head which Is my favorite out of the ones I've seen defanatly looks like staff is in the mix.I met tge geezer that owns Millenium bulldogs 3 times coz I order my dog when he was 3 days old and visited all the time so I've seen most of his dogs


----------



## LoveForLizards

KathyM said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron just from the wording you used? That nearly warrants a sig quote, you sound so ridiculous. For your slow brain I'll explain that oxymoron doesn't mean spotty idiot, although if the cap fits....:lol2:


:rotfl::notworthy:


----------



## Shell195

KathyM said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron just from the wording you used? That nearly warrants a sig quote, you sound so ridiculous. For your slow brain I'll explain that oxymoron doesn't mean spotty idiot, although if the cap fits....:lol2:


 
:lol2: You go girl :roll2:


----------



## saxon

I wouldn't say any of Neils dogs look to have staff in them.
I've met most of them and I'd definitly say that particular bitch is predominantly BB with no staff at all.

I was planning on breeding my OTB but I've come to my senses and decided to have her speyed. It's just not worth the risk of crap homes for the pups to be honest.

I'm going to get my self another couple of min pins in about 10 years I'm in no hurry to breed again.


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> I no exactly what a oxymoran is and the only reason U do is u watched big brother yesterday when he explained what it means and think it makes u sound clever seriously cat lady stop boring me.


PMSL if you think I have time as a busy mum and student to watch that shite, you're very much mistaken. I'm 32, and I have picked up many words in my education (not including the plethora I'd like to call you by lol) - ever thought of getting one?


----------



## jaxxy

KathyM said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron just from the wording you used? That nearly warrants a sig quote, you sound so ridiculous. For your slow brain I'll explain that oxymoron doesn't mean spotty idiot, although if the cap fits....:lol2:


:roll2::roll2::roll2:that made my day!


----------



## KathyM

I should've said "Burberry cap" not just "cap" LOL.


----------



## oldtyme

jaykickboxer said:


> I was told he created from staffs ddb and bb don't no exact percentage I don't no ur dogs names but the little solid White stocky one with tge big head which Is my favorite out of the ones I've seen defanatly looks like staff is in the mix.I met tge geezer that owns Millenium bulldogs 3 times coz I order my dog when he was 3 days old and visited all the time so I've seen most of his dogs


 u maybe rigth about max 

but preicous is ambull x bb olny


----------



## jaykickboxer

Don't get me wrong as I like mixed bull breeds but isn't breeding a American bulldog to a British basicaly the same as olde tyme to staff. And seriosly cat women stop waffling I can't evan take ur stupid insults seriously im clever enough to earn a very good living and at 25 years old im doing very well for my self evan with my stupidity and chavvyness so aint realy botherd what u seriously think. So stick to sitting there in front if ur computer screen thinking ur clever !With the 2 forumites which are probably the closest thing to friends uve ever had


----------



## Shell195

jaykickboxer said:


> Don't get me wrong as I like mixed bull breeds but isn't breeding a American bulldog to a British basicaly the same as olde tyme to staff. And seriosly cat women stop waffling I can't evan take ur stupid insults seriously im clever enough to earn a very good living and at 25 years old im doing very well for my self evan with my stupidity and chavvyness so aint realy botherd what u seriously think. So stick to sitting there in front if ur computer screen thinking ur clever !*With the 2 forumites which are probably the closest thing to friends uve ever had*


 

I think you will find that me and Kathy dont usually get on:whistling2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Why did i have to go to work i missed out on this but ive caught up now reading through it although i forgot which page id left it at last night lol

I smell Bacon? 

i was going to say something on topic but its slipped my mind :S


----------



## KathyM

Shell195 said:


> I think you will find that me and Kathy dont usually get on:whistling2:


:lol2: He didn't score a shot there bless him but I feel closer to you now than ever :lol2:


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> And seriosly cat women


Is he saying I am a cat, or own cats? Either way he's wrong. Unless he's likening me to Michelle Pfeiffer as Catwoman, now there's a compliment and a half! 



> im clever enough to earn a very good living and at 25 years old im doing very well for my self evan with my stupidity and chavvyness so aint realy botherd what u seriously think.


Can I ask your area of work? I'm going to hazard a guess that you're not a proof reader.....


----------



## LoveForLizards

jaykickboxer said:


> Don't get me wrong as I like mixed bull breeds but isn't breeding a American bulldog to a British basicaly the same as olde tyme to staff. And seriosly cat women stop waffling I can't evan take ur stupid insults seriously im clever enough to earn a very good living and at 25 years old im doing very well for my self evan with my stupidity and chavvyness so aint realy botherd what u seriously think. So stick to sitting there in front if ur computer screen thinking ur clever !*With the 2 forumites which are probably the closest thing to friends uve ever had*



You taking the ****? :lol2::lol2:



KathyM said:


> Can I ask your area of work? I'm going to hazard a guess that you're not a proof reader.....


:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Love for lizards seriously stop poking ur big nose in ur boring me massively,


----------



## clairebear1984

It is an offence to allow a dog to be dangerously out of control in a public place or in a private place where it is not allowed to be. In addition, the ownership of certain types of dog, such as the Pit Bull terrier, is prohibited. It is also an offence to breed from, sell or exchange (even as a gift) a prohibited type of a dog.

Section 1 of the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 prohibits four types of dog:

the Pit Bull Terrier
the Japanese tosa
the Dogo Argentino
the Fila Brasileiro
It is important to note that, in the UK, dangerous dogs are classified by “type”, not by breed label. This means that whether a dog is considered dangerous, and therefore prohibited, will depend on a judgment about its physical characteristics, and whether they match the description of a prohibited 'type'. This assessment of the physical characteristics is made by a court. 
The 1991 Act was amended by the Dangerous Dogs (Amendment) Act 1997. The 1997 Act removed the mandatory destruction order provisions of the 1991 Act by giving the courts discretion on sentencing, and re-opened the Index of Exempted Dogs for those prohibited dogs which the courts consider would not pose a risk to the public. Only courts can direct that a dog can be placed on the list of exempted dogs.

from defra- yes at time wen could muzzle them, inure, neutra etc etc was went the ban first came in as there was obviously still pitbulls, once all the pitbulls (wat they thought) would of died by certain years since the ban. Which means technically there is no pitbulls in the Uk to b muzzled and the rest of it


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> Love for lizards seriously stop poking ur big nose in ur boring me massively,


Miaow!


----------



## bobby

This has really snowballed since my last post?

I wonder how much space all these flame matches take up on RFUK and how much it slows the loading of pages?


----------



## Caz

clairebear1984 said:


> It is an offence to allow a dog to be dangerously out of control in a public place or in a private place where it is not allowed to be. In addition, the ownership of certain types of dog, such as the Pit Bull terrier, is prohibited. It is also an offence to breed from, sell or exchange (even as a gift) a prohibited type of a dog.
> 
> 
> Section 1 of the Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 prohibits four types of dog:
> 
> the Pit Bull Terrier
> the Japanese tosa
> the Dogo Argentino
> the Fila Brasileiro
> It is important to note that, in the UK, *dangerous dogs are classified by “type”, not by breed label*. This means that whether a dog is considered dangerous, and therefore prohibited, will depend on a judgment about its physical characteristics, and whether they match the description of a prohibited 'type'. This assessment of the physical characteristics is made by a court.
> The 1991 Act was amended by the Dangerous Dogs (Amendment) Act 1997. The 1997 Act removed the mandatory destruction order provisions of the 1991 Act by giving the courts discretion on sentencing, and re-opened the Index of Exempted Dogs for those prohibited dogs which the courts consider would not pose a risk to the public. Only courts can direct that a dog can be placed on the list of exempted dogs.
> 
> from defra- *yes at time wen could muzzle them, inure, neutra etc etc was went the ban first came in as there was obviously still pitbulls, once all the pitbulls (wat they thought) would of died by certain years since the ban. Which means technically there is no pitbulls in the Uk to b muzzled and the rest of it*


Don't really get what you're on about?
The 'type' bit above was put in to allow for cross breeds or breeds of the type listed. Of which there are many around and many destroyed each year.


----------



## jaykickboxer

No I rang defra 1 year ago, anyways there's millions of dogs which look like those breeds I still don't agree do u no how similar a dogo argentino and American bulldog look or a pit and American bulldog anyways stop boring me with these stupid facts, evan mark amey who seems to a massiveley respected keeper has a irish staff and American bulldog he breeds to make legal pit lookalikes seriously stop boring me with these articals


----------



## LoveForLizards

jaykickboxer said:


> Love for lizards seriously stop poking ur big nose in ur boring me massively,


The feelings mutual. :flrt::flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer

99 percent of people Inc wardens and police wouldn't recognise tosa inus or fils brazilos if they see one anyways as I've said I no people which keep all these dogs And there's still masses of them around what ever is the case this is tge most stupid way of trying to iradicate a breed it's impossible they should be a registration requirement and license for these dogs as they are no more dangerous then millions of other breeds it's pathetic, I can't se how a pitbull Is any more dangerous then a cane corso, or douge de bordeux or neo it's crazy it's all to do with the owners


----------



## jaykickboxer

Love for my lizards who started this thread? Well then serious get ur own thread


----------



## clairebear1984

KathyM said:


> Is he saying I am a cat, or own cats? Either way he's wrong. Unless he's likening me to Michelle Pfeiffer as Catwoman, now there's a compliment and a half!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask your area of work? I'm going to hazard a guess that you're not a proof reader.....


****ing pissing myself laughing. quality x


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> *if its due to size labradors are illegal seriosly stop boring me i feel so*rry for ur husband if u hasve one which i doubt very much just cats probably i dont care if u think im chavvy i aint. as aid 70 times im getting a olde tyme bitch as a pet i plan to have a couple of litters with and was debating having one litter with my mums dogs as i thought it would be a nice combo as stated i dont think it would look like a pit with a corky tail arching bk undershoot jaw and a head much to wide and muzzle to be a pit wouldnt be an issue, as i said i doubt i will breed them now anyways so seriosly stop borinhg me and everyone else.


 
you havent a clue have you! Compairing a soft mouthed gun dog, which i will be first to defend bull types they can do AS MUCH DAMAGE as a bully breed But your sounding like a immence idiot!

ME i will happily admit i am wrong, it usually turns the way of "my bad".

BUT JUST READ THE GOD DAM LAW AND BE DONE WITH IT!

A BULL BREED is compleatly different to a gun dog you fart!

examples to dumb it down for you

BBC NEWS | UK | Dog control laws and pit bulls
Useful information on Pitbull Terrier Law - The Kennel Club
Police back new law on killer dogs | UK news | The Observer
How to be a Responsible Parent to a Bully Breed Dog
Staffordshire Bull Terriers U.K. K.C. Liaison Officer SBT

rescues
Staffy Rescues
Save the Staffies - Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Rescue dogs, staffies, staffy
Bull Breed Crisis
Northern SBT Rescue
Bull Breed Discrimination is Clogging up Rescue System

i could go all day with the links...there are that many!

You will personally be adding to more of these dogs in the pounds.


LOOK this one even has an old tyme as its picture to make you more interested
News - The Bull Breed Advisory Service



It isnt just the uk affected by the whole bull breeds, *Morons im sorry like your self who wont listen*, affect people who spend there daily walks being scrutinised (spelling sorry)
I get words under breath all the time, i have childeren walking past screeming he bit me, then only to find the mother in my face screeming at me, when my dog infact DIDNT EVEN SNIFF THE KID!!!! 
I i am SCARED to let my dog off his lead for the simple fact of 'what if' 
I am scared when i walk past a police officer for the simple fact he may see my dog as a pitt bull because he is long legged, slender, and well built. His head is the same size as his neck!

Lukily my boy has even converted people who are scared so much of a dog they nearly cry, but by the end of the night i have been chatting to them one of which was mauled by a dog like mine, how ever he ended up sat on the floor with my boy on his lap fast asleep

but it doesnt stop me fearing who is watching me walking him, if any one follows me home, if my house gets robbed. 

I refuse to breed from my dog, just from doing research alone on how many there were on death row, how many there are in the wrong hands, and how many there are of this beautiful type of dog being destroyed through no fault of its own! 

My dog is a well trained dog, who yes has his issues, but who the hell doesnt, but me as an owner i am taking the right steps to prove we are not all twats who own the dog to look 'hard' i own my dog because i fell in love with him the moment i saw him sat beneth a horses belly, sat by its hoof, coverd in crap and wee, infested with flees, infested with worms. Not one vaccination, not one warm bed!

sorry to say it but you seem, you would be one of the people who wouldnt give one dam crap about who the bitch is owned by, how the pups would be raised, how they would be re homed. 

Many will end up being beaten on a daily basis, starved, and put in the situation i darnt even think about...stolen and put in the pitt as a game dog, a dog of which the actual fighting dog to be practics killing before a match!

you keep moaning on how bored you are of the help we are trying to give you.

I Have £0.00 to my name, but i would sell every posstion i have for my dog, i would die for my dog, I would go down fighting for my dog and not give up untill he was safe! Why in the right mind would i want to breed from him with the possiblility of the above. I tell you it put me off pretty dam quick. My lad is getting castrated this year!


:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:

AND FOR GOD SAKE READ COMMENTS PROPPERLY! its not just abuse, its help, you see it as boring because you are not willing to listen, i will say this again your boy is purly stunning! a real winner to the breed in its self! 

*he looks happy, healthy. He looks like a good pet.*


do more than just look at what you want to see, dabble in what you dont want to see, research the possiblitys, look in to the dogs future, as well as the pups. 
He is worth more than money!, hes so much more than a stud dog, he is your best friend.

and besides. You risk testicular cancer keeping his balls any way. do you really want that for him?

just sit and think hard man...seriously. im suprised this threads still alive


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> evan mark amey who seems to a massiveley respected keeper has a irish staff and American bulldog he breeds to make legal pit lookalikes seriously stop boring me with these articals


Wonder whether he'd appreciate you outing him publically on the boards along with his full name (luckily for him probably spelled wrong!) for committing a crime. Numbass. ETA: I'd always had Wimbledon down as being a bit "hard" (not counting the Wombles in that), so I'm surprised you survive there on such limited intellect and common sense.


----------



## clairebear1984

Nebbz said:


> you havent a clue have you! Compairing a soft mouthed gun dog, which i will be first to defend bull types they can do AS MUCH DAMAGE as a bully breed But your sounding like a immence idiot!
> 
> ME i will happily admit i am wrong, it usually turns the way of "my bad".
> 
> BUT JUST READ THE GOD DAM LAW AND BE DONE WITH IT!
> 
> A BULL BREED is compleatly different to a gun dog you fart!
> 
> examples to dumb it down for you
> 
> BBC NEWS | UK | Dog control laws and pit bulls
> Useful information on Pitbull Terrier Law - The Kennel Club
> Police back new law on killer dogs | UK news | The Observer
> How to be a Responsible Parent to a Bully Breed Dog
> Staffordshire Bull Terriers U.K. K.C. Liaison Officer SBT
> 
> rescues
> Staffy Rescues
> Save the Staffies - Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Rescue dogs, staffies, staffy
> Bull Breed Crisis
> Northern SBT Rescue
> Bull Breed Discrimination is Clogging up Rescue System
> 
> i could go all day with the links...there are that many!
> 
> You will personally be adding to more of these dogs in the pounds.
> 
> 
> LOOK this one even has an old tyme as its picture to make you more interested
> News - The Bull Breed Advisory Service
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt just the uk affected by the whole bull breeds, *Morons im sorry like your self who wont listen*, affect people who spend there daily walks being scrutinised (spelling sorry)
> I get words under breath all the time, i have childeren walking past screeming he bit me, then only to find the mother in my face screeming at me, when my dog infact DIDNT EVEN SNIFF THE KID!!!!
> I i am SCARED to let my dog off his lead for the simple fact of 'what if'
> I am scared when i walk past a police officer for the simple fact he may see my dog as a pitt bull because he is long legged, slender, and well built. His head is the same size as his neck!
> 
> Lukily my boy has even converted people who are scared so much of a dog they nearly cry, but by the end of the night i have been chatting to them one of which was mauled by a dog like mine, how ever he ended up sat on the floor with my boy on his lap fast asleep
> 
> but it doesnt stop me fearing who is watching me walking him, if any one follows me home, if my house gets robbed.
> 
> I refuse to breed from my dog, just from doing research alone on how many there were on death row, how many there are in the wrong hands, and how many there are of this beautiful type of dog being destroyed through no fault of its own!
> 
> My dog is a well trained dog, who yes has his issues, but who the hell doesnt, but me as an owner i am taking the right steps to prove we are not all twats who own the dog to look 'hard' i own my dog because i fell in love with him the moment i saw him sat beneth a horses belly, sat by its hoof, coverd in crap and wee, infested with flees, infested with worms. Not one vaccination, not one warm bed!
> 
> sorry to say it but you seem, you would be one of the people who wouldnt give one dam crap about who the bitch is owned by, how the pups would be raised, how they would be re homed.
> 
> Many will end up being beaten on a daily basis, starved, and put in the situation i darnt even think about...stolen and put in the pitt as a game dog, a dog of which the actual fighting dog to be practics killing before a match!
> 
> you keep moaning on how bored you are of the help we are trying to give you.
> 
> I Have £0.00 to my name, but i would sell every posstion i have for my dog, i would die for my dog, I would go down fighting for my dog and not give up untill he was safe! Why in the right mind would i want to breed from him with the possiblility of the above. I tell you it put me off pretty dam quick. My lad is getting castrated this year!
> 
> 
> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:
> 
> AND FOR GOD SAKE READ COMMENTS PROPPERLY! its not just abuse, its help, you see it as boring because you are not willing to listen, i will say this again your boy is purly stunning! a real winner to the breed in its self!
> 
> *he looks happy, healthy. He looks like a good pet.*
> 
> 
> do more than just look at what you want to see, dabble in what you dont want to see, research the possiblitys, look in to the dogs future, as well as the pups.
> He is worth more than money!, hes so much more than a stud dog, he is your best friend.
> 
> and besides. You risk testicular cancer keeping his balls any way. do you really want that for him?
> 
> just sit and think hard man...seriously. im suprised this threads still alive


some more bullbreeds peds and crosses needing homes in another thread


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Just so you know Jay admitting you know people who own dogs which are on the DDA that your a likely to be being watch by the police as they do scan forums


----------



## Nebbz

clairebear1984 said:


> some more bullbreeds peds and crosses needing homes in another thread


exacly my point, they are always wanting homes. :bash:


----------



## jaykickboxer

For the 30th time I'm not going to breed to my mums staff so don't need to see all these articals and I would also give everything for my dog, as I've stated I don't evan leave my dog for any more then 30 minutes without getting somebody to look after him he's well socialized fed the most expensive food and walked twice a day and he sleeps in our kingsize bed although I've got 5 beds for him scatterd round my house


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> if its due to size labradors are illegal seriosly stop boring me i feel sorry for ur husband if u hasve one which i doubt very much just cats probably i dont care if u think im chavvy i aint. as aid 70 times im getting a olde tyme bitch as a pet i plan to have a couple of litters with and was debating having one litter with my mums dogs as i thought it would be a nice combo as stated i dont think it would look like a pit with a corky tail arching bk undershoot jaw and a head much to wide and muzzle to be a pit wouldnt be an issue, as i said i doubt i will breed them now anyways so seriosly stop borinhg me and everyone else.



You've gone through the whole thread telling everyone to stop boring you and being boring. Every single post is badly spelled with no punctuation and bad grammar. Don't they have proper schools in this really expensive place you live with your £30,000 car?
BTW, I'm still waiting for the photo of you sitting in your car. Or won't you take one because you really drive a clapped out Vauxhall Nova?:whistling2:
If you have done so much reaseach about breeding, you'd have known not to buy a dog. If you get a bitch, how will you stop him mating her on her first season? What will you do when he screams and howls 24 hours a day because he can smell her and wants to mate with her. Then he'll start scratching and scrabbling at any doors closed between him and her and chew through the door too. He'll watch for someone coming through the door and dash through in order to get her and will bite if you grab him and try to stop him mating her. He'l start pissing all over your home to mark it and her as his property and will become very aggressive towards other male dogs he meets when out on a walk. Then, he will repeat all this behaviour every time she is in season. So, will you be breeding this poor bitch twice a year right from her first season at 9 months old? If not, how will you manage to prevent it? Breeders normally gain some knowledge before being able to carefully manage a stud dog. Normally anyone wanting to breed would buy in ythe best bitch they can afford, then pay a stud fee and use the best dog in the country, one with some show wins, possibly a champion. Buying a bog standard pet quality dog, and then buying a pet standard bitch and churning out puppies every season until the poor cow collapses and dies, is not what any normal, caring, dog owner would do.:blowup:


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> For the 30th time I'm not going to breed to my mums staff so don't need to see all these articals and I would also give everything for my dog, as I've stated I don't evan leave my dog for any more then 30 minutes without getting somebody to look after him he's well socialized fed the most expensive food and walked twice a day and he sleeps in our kingsize bed although I've got 5 beds for him scatterd round my house


 
your a lost cause mate

exacly what people are trying to get in to your thick skull. from this comment i know for a fact you didnt even bother your arse to read ONE artical...one especially.

Not all of them are staffs, they are bull breed related.

google it, you will see. ANYTHING of pitt type can be and will be destroyed


----------



## Nebbz

fenwoman said:


> You've gone through the whole thread telling everyone to stop boring you and being boring. Every single post is badly spelled with no punctuation and bad grammar. Don't they have proper schools in this really expensive place you live with your £30,000 car?
> BTW, I'm still waiting for the photo of you sitting in your car. Or won't you take one because you really drive a *clapped out Vauxhall Nova?*:whistling2:
> If you have done so much reaseach about breeding, you'd have known not to buy a dog. If you get a bitch, how will you stop him mating her on her first season? What will you do when he screams and howls 24 hours a day because he can smell her and wants to mate with her. Then he'll start scratching and scrabbling at any doors closed between him and her and chew through the door too. He'll watch for someone coming through the door and dash through in order to get her and will bite if you grab him and try to stop him mating her. He'l start pissing all over your home to mark it and her as his property and will become very aggressive towards other male dogs he meets when out on a walk. Then, he will repeat all this behaviour every time she is in season. So, will you be breeding this poor bitch twice a year right from her first season at 9 months old? If not, how will you manage to prevent it? Breeders normally gain some knowledge before being able to carefully manage a stud dog. Normally anyone wanting to breed would buy in ythe best bitch they can afford, then pay a stud fee and use the best dog in the country, one with some show wins, possibly a champion. Buying a bog standard pet quality dog, and then buying a pet standard bitch and churning out puppies every season until the poor cow collapses and dies, is not what any normal, caring, dog owner would do.:blowup:


 
I RESENT THAT COMMENT MISS FEN! 

(lol)


----------



## jaykickboxer

That's ok doesn't matter if police watch me I don't do anything wrong and although my mate have breeds which are deemed dangerous I'm from a very rough area which is rife with them so doubt police will have time to watch me anyways I've moved away from that area and have a baby on way so don't see em that much any more, maybe it's differnt were u live but seriously police in south London don't realy seem to care I see illegal dogs daily they seriously are everywhere in London I'd say pits outnumber labs easy,


----------



## jaykickboxer

Click on my previous posts and ur see the thread I started what car do u drive and ul see my old car which is tge same as my new one just new ones newer


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> and have a baby on way


Oh holy crap. And we thought him breeding dogs was a stupid idea. Mini-morons. *_Shudders_* I hope he put more research into that than he did to the dog breeding pmsl.


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> Don't get me wrong as I like mixed bull breeds but isn't breeding a American bulldog to a British basicaly the same as olde tyme to staff. And seriosly cat women stop waffling I can't evan take ur stupid insults seriously im clever enough to earn a very good living and at 25 years old im doing very well for my self evan with my stupidity and chavvyness so aint realy botherd what u seriously think. So stick to sitting there in front if ur computer screen thinking ur clever !With the 2 forumites which are probably the closest thing to friends uve ever had



What do you do for a living Jay? Just interested. I'd like to do something which made me enough money to own a £30,000 car, although I wouldn't spend that much on a mere means of getting me to the shops and back.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

jaykickboxer said:


> That's ok doesn't matter if police watch me I don't do anything wrong and although my mate have breeds which are deemed dangerous I'm from a very rough area which is rife with them so doubt police will have time to watch me anyways I've moved away from that area and have a baby on way so don't see em that much any more, maybe it's differnt were u live but seriously police in south London don't realy seem to care I see illegal dogs daily they seriously are everywhere in London I'd say pits outnumber labs easy,


Thats most likely because London in particular is over run with bull breeds and even tho you think the police " dont care", They do and jsut because you havent noticed them doesnt mean they arent watching you.

Its no different in any part of the country as far as the police are concerned.

Not trying to bore you or anything tho, Just wanting to point it out.:whistling2:


----------



## KathyM

jaykickboxer said:


> That's ok doesn't matter if police watch me I don't do anything wrong and although my mate have breeds which are deemed dangerous I'm from a very rough area which is rife with them so doubt police will have time to watch me anyways I've moved away from that area and have a baby on way so don't see em that much any more, maybe it's differnt were u live but seriously police in south London don't realy seem to care I see illegal dogs daily they seriously are everywhere in London I'd say pits outnumber labs easy,


I used to live in a similarly rough area where I saw open drug use and dealing every day. The police were fighting a losing battle. Does that make it legal for me to be a drug dealer? Just a little bit of common sense, seriously.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> I think you will find that me and Kathy dont usually get on:whistling2:


And Kathy and me can't stand each other but I agree with everything I've seen she has said (from other folks quoting her).


----------



## jaykickboxer

I'm 25 years old and have my own company, anyways wimbledon is posh hence why I moved here I'm from croydon. And for the 18th time I'm not gonna breed staffx to olde tyme abd when I get a bitch I will probably give her one or two litters ever and this will only be if she is in perfect health I wouldn't breed get if she had any problems


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> I'm 25 years old and have my own company, anyways wimbledon is posh hence why I moved here I'm from croydon. And for the 18th time I'm not gonna breed staffx to olde tyme abd when I get a bitch I will probably give her one or two litters ever and this will only be if she is in perfect health I wouldn't breed get if she had any problems


you were on the 30th time earlyer: victory:


----------



## Caz

*LOOT LONDON*
*CARS FOR SALE: WIMBLEDON*

*£30'000 ono.*


----------



## jaykickboxer

And yes I stand by my statement of certain breeds being as dangerous as a pit but being perfectley legal Ie the presa de canario has the most powerful jaw of any dog and I've personal been biten by a german shepard and never by a pit allthough I've Been round more then gsds. Which breed I mentioned was a gun dog then


----------



## Nebbz

Caz said:


> *LOOT LONDON*
> *CARS FOR SALE: WIMBLEDON*
> 
> *£30'000 ono.*
> 
> image


 
haha chavaleir literally :gasp::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

jaykickboxer said:


> And yes I stand by my statement of certain breeds being as dangerous as a pit but being perfectley legal Ie the presa de canario has the most powerful jaw of any dog and I've personal been biten by a german shepard and never by a pit allthough I've Been round more then gsds. *Which breed I mentioned was a gun dog then*


Lab :2thumb:

I was bitten by my nans GSD when i was little and ive been round more pit/pit type dogs than GSD too


----------



## Shell195

Caz said:


> *LOOT LONDON*
> *CARS FOR SALE: WIMBLEDON*
> 
> *£30'000 ono.*
> 
> image


:gasp: Isnt that Jaykickboxer ? *Waves*


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> And yes I stand by my statement of certain breeds being as dangerous as a pit but being perfectley legal Ie the presa de canario has the most powerful jaw of any dog and I've personal been biten by a german shepard and never by a pit allthough I've Been round more then gsds. Which breed I mentioned was a gun dog then


 
well ive only ever been bitten by small breeds...twice only and by the same dog...a shitzue...doesnt mean anything to me on a breed they all do the same damage. whats doing my head in is you repeatidly have said all the wrong things and got the replys you were going to get

its an open forum

even though you have admited you would rather get a bitch and breed her your self so the money is yours. no one elses

here is your answer from one of the links i posted the one you should have read, the one i delibratly didnt put 1st...this site has the required links you need!

Useful information on Pitbull Terrier Law - The Kennel Club

*Q. Doesn’t the law just apply to pure bred pit bulls
*A. No. Cross-breeds and mongrels could be regarded as pit bull types depending on their physical conformation

*Q. Surely there is a DNA test that can be used
*A. Not at present. In any event, the legal test is predominantly on the basis of physical conformation so it isn’t just about the breeding but is about what the dog looks like.


----------



## Nebbz

The Kennel Club | Responsible Dog Breeding

oh forgot this one. if your serious. just do some research, you obviously arnt willing to listen to any one on here. 

and for the bitches sake i hope it goes smoothly, and for the sake of your unborn child, when it is born, its kept safe from your boy...you can never trust a dog 100% and one thats unbelivably horny to the point it will chew through a wall to get to a bitch.. well think about it


----------



## clairebear1984

yes lot more gsh oh dear

being nipped by gsh, min scnazer, boxer, colliex, chichuia, sorry spelling,


----------



## jaykickboxer

I have said for about 20 pages I'm getting a olde tyme bitch and originaly I was thinking if breeding my dog with my mums staff but after Reading 20 pages ago I said I won't be breeding to a staff I compared it to a lab in looks, but only said a ddb or cane corso were just a dangerous And for tge 30 th te the only reason I'm defending this pairing is I've seen adults mixed like this and like them they don't evan llok like pits there genraly about 16 inch to shoulder so shorter then a pit have undershot jaws wide heads a arching up bk and corky tail


----------



## jaykickboxer

For the millionth time I am listening but gonna breed old tyme xolde tyme if no body breed dogs no body would have one


----------



## Nebbz

but that wouldnt be the case, if back street breeders stoped, then it would give room for good breeders, who have the general interest of the dog at heart room to give us good dogs.


----------



## jaykickboxer

90 percent of breeders discard dogs when old over breed and keep dogs in cages I've gotta say I'm defanatly right on this instance I'm planning on having to do half the reason is companionship as at tge minute I personally fill guilty having my dog watch me and my missus eat as he thinks he's one of us as said I plan on getting the best bitch I can I looked for my dog for 2 years before I bought him and travel 4 hrs after buying him when he was 3 days old I visited him 3 times before I collected him to make sure he was ok, this dog willl be well looked after and regualy walked and well loooked after I have insurance for my dog too which I will with the bitch so no I think it's better coming from me the a breeder who has milllions of dogs in cages


----------



## clairebear1984

i three times visint loads of times then, as in a previous thread u said u visited all the time. i have to check could b wrong


----------



## jaxxy

Caz said:


> *LOOT LONDON*
> *CARS FOR SALE: WIMBLEDON*
> 
> *£30'000 ono.*
> 
> image



i take it all back...this made my day !!!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman

Nebbz said:


> I RESENT THAT COMMENT MISS FEN!
> 
> (lol)


 Don't worry. It turns out he has £30,000 worth of Peugeot 206
bwwwaaaaahahahaha bwahahahahaha


----------



## LisaLQ

jaykickboxer said:


> That's ok doesn't matter if police watch me I don't do anything wrong and although my mate have breeds which are deemed dangerous I'm from a very rough area which is rife with them so doubt police will have time to watch me anyways I've moved away from that area and have a baby on way so don't see em that much any more,


Haha - I can sense you twitching the curtains and looking to check whether you were followed to the shop when you picked up your Pot Noodle, Special Brew and Regal.



Caz said:


> *LOOT LONDON*
> *CARS FOR SALE: WIMBLEDON*
> 
> *£30'000 ono.*
> 
> image


Sprayed coffee at the screen. :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Check post I now have a lotus exige but my last car in the pics on this forum
is a lotus elise diablo, faith jobber and loads of people of here have seen it.


----------



## fenwoman

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Isnt that Jaykickboxer ? *Waves*


 He's on the phone look. Or he is doing that hand signal which means "I'll call ya" <s******>


----------



## Nebbz

fenwoman said:


> Don't worry. It turns out he has £30,000 worth of Peugeot 206
> bwwwaaaaahahahaha bwahahahahaha


 
lmao would pass it off it!:lol2:

it is french after all they tend to break down alot and cost a bomb in repairs :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Seriously look through and stop saying these boring thing although u had a 206gt when I was 18


----------



## rach666

jaykickboxer said:


> That's ok doesn't matter if police watch me I don't do anything wrong and although my mate have breeds which are deemed dangerous I'm from a very rough area which is rife with them so doubt police will have time to watch me anyways I've moved away from that area and have a baby on way so don't see em that much any more, maybe it's differnt were u live but seriously police in south London don't realy seem to care I see illegal dogs daily they seriously are everywhere in London I'd say pits outnumber labs easy,


*sigh* exacly thats why there is a bloody problem with dangerous dogs to many effing numpties that own them and breed em to make a quick buck.



Caz said:


> *LOOT LONDON*
> *CARS FOR SALE: WIMBLEDON*
> 
> *£30'000 ono.*
> 
> image


LOLOLOLOLOL !:lol2:


jaykickboxer said:


> For the millionth time I am listening but gonna breed old tyme xolde tyme if no body breed dogs no body would have one


YES WE WOULD . as it would be left to decent quality breeders who do health tests,hip scores etc, so we dont have dodgy dogs with health problems.
yes there are still crap breeders who dont care about the dogs or puppies welfare aslong as the pay is worth it in the end.
tbh if you did breed you mutt with your mums anyone would be stupid enough to pay more than £50: victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Seriously people get a grip what are u talking about I've never herd of a bulldog being hip scored in my life I don't have anything against dangerous dogs otherwise why would I own what's probably considerd one


----------



## jaykickboxer

I have been saying for about 20 pages I only plan yo breed olde tyme to olde tyme what are u lot on also as said I looked for my dog for 2 years before buying so hardly a mutt


----------



## rach666

jaykickboxer said:


> Seriously people get a grip what are u talking about I've never herd of a bulldog being hip scored in my life I don't have anything against dangerous dogs otherwise why would I own what's probably considerd one


i meant dogs in general...



jaykickboxer said:


> I have been saying for about 20 pages I only plan yo breed olde tyme to olde tyme what are u lot on also as said I looked for my dog for 2 years before buying so hardly a mutt


'mutt' is slang for dog


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh as I've also stated I would never breed my dog if any issues arise but as stated I took to years of looking before I got one to make sure I had what I considerd to be a quality example of the breed this is no rushed idea anyways I would defanatly be a better person to buy from then 90 percent of olde tyme breeders I went a see dogs where they had 70 dogs so no I don't think it should be left to breeders but with pet dogs which are good examples without any health problems and bought it up in a family enviroment not in a outdoor cage


----------



## gazz

jaykickboxer said:


> Gazz the Dorset olde tyme bulldog was defanatly not made using boxers and ken mullets Victorian bulldog was mAde from dogs from the project


Dorset old tyme have been going since 1980's.Valley old tyme have been going since 1950's and they only have British bull dog and Boxer blood they are not tanted by Terrier blood.
Valley Bulldog

If you look at the Boxer history the Boxer is a very fitting dog breed to put back to a British bull dog to get the old style look.



> *Boxer Ancestors of the Middle Ages to the Late 1700's*
> According to Wagner:
> 
> 
> ". . .a smaller Bullenbeisser of the purest stock was bred from the larger one by natural selection, due to the spreading popularity of the animal fights from England to the mainland and thence to Germany. . . .Through comparison of Spanish and French authors of the 12th to 14th centuries with authentic English and German sources we find that the so-called "Dogge" title was used as a collectivism for all strongly built, short-haired chase dogs with large heads, powerfully developed muzzles and triangle-like, stubbed and drooping upper lip, strong bodies and teeth and that the Doggen forms of all European countries from the middle ages up to the present day are limited to three types which have in the course of time developed into national breeds. They are:
> The heavy Bullenbeisser (Mastiff).
> The large hound evolved by crossing the Bullenbeisser with the old type Wolf or Deerhound (The Great Dane).
> *The small Bullenbeisser which represents a smaller form of the heavy Bullenbeisser through natural selection (The Boxer and the English Bulldog)."*
> (Bullenbeisser head types)


Like i said i'm in no doutb the staffie found it way into some lines.But it's not where people these days want to go on there bull dog lines.That have been going for X-amount of years now.

*PS.I know you have said your not breeding to a staffie now.I do know that i'm not going on about that.I'm just replying to this post: victory:.*


----------



## gazz

jaykickboxer said:


> the same project as tge Dorset olde tyme, gazz said all good olde Tyme were made using boxers when I fact that's how all the bad ones were made


I beg to differ with that statment:Na_Na_Na_Na:."Why" see post #257: victory:.


----------



## jaykickboxer

anyways heres me whoever called me a chav do i look chavvy to u?lol










and heres my 206


----------



## diamondlil

jaykickboxer said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=161835&id=704063759image
> 
> anyways heres me whoever called me a chav do i look chavvy to u?lol
> 
> 
> 
> imageand heres my 206


Keeper rings and greasy hairstyle, pure chav:lol2:


----------



## rach666

jaykickboxer said:


> [URL="http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v111/174/88/704063759/n704063759_161834_2395.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> anyways heres me whoever called me a chav do i look chavvy to u?lol
> 
> 
> 
> imageand heres my 206


 
im really hoping thats a trick question...? :gasp:


tbh i dont anyone actually cares about the car....


----------



## Nebbz

image

anyways heres me whoever called me a chav do i look chavvy to u?lol

*Yes*



imageand heres my 206

and you are not in it...:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Obviosley I no I look like a chav in pick that why I posted it chavvist I could find, anyways I rember seeing both off u and could have sworn nebbz u looked a little like a chav.And if u each didn't have all the piercings and tars u could het away with looking a little chavvy anyways I dont ware any gold anymore


----------



## Shell195

jaykickboxer said:


> Obviosley I no I look like a chav in pick that why I posted it chavvist I could find, anyways I rember seeing both off u and could have sworn nebbz u looked a little like a chav.And if u each didn't have all the piercings and tars u could het away with looking a little chavvy anyways *I dont ware any gold anymore*


 
Did you pawn it to buy your dog ?:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Here we go I'm
gonna sound like a massive chav but lost it in a fight not my fault I see a geezer getting beaten up by 6 blokes so just in to stop it and ending up fighting while he ran off anyways now the only jewlery i ware is watches and use less hair wax and don't dress like a chav


----------



## rach666

jaykickboxer said:


> Obviosley I no I look like a chav in pick that why I posted it chavvist I could find, anyways I rember seeing both off u and could have sworn nebbz u looked a little like a chav.And if u each didn't have all the piercings and tars u could het away with looking a little chavvy anyways I dont ware any gold anymore


 

lmfao say what? i dont wear gold,i dont like rockport or any of that shite
so no even without my peircings or tatts,i would not pass as a chav


----------



## marthaMoo

jaykickboxer said:


> After spending to years sourcing a very good example of the breed and reserchig dog mating im hardly gonna get him castrated am I!!!!!!!


Thing is you keep talking about how many years of research you have done but yet you keep showing your total lack of knowledge i.e breeding your crossbreed with a Staffie. And still you can't even give a reason as to why you feel the need to breed it. All you have done is prove that a restriction on the type of people owning Bull Breeds is a good thing.



Shell195 said:


> Did you pawn it to buy your dog ?:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I don't wear rockpor either or wear gold I've also got alot of tats and a few piercing but I'm a chav in everyone eyes any ways I'm only messing u girls tak e everything so seriously gotta take it easy u take everything as a insult and trust me I wouldn't insult the way either u or nebbz look


----------



## rach666

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't wear rockpor either or wear gold I've also got alot of tats and a few piercing but I'm a chav in everyone eyes any ways I'm only messing u girls tak e everything so seriously gotta take it easy u take everything as a insult and trust me I wouldn't insult the way either u or nebbz look


 

to be fair mate been a so called goth/ metal chick being called a chav is the worsed insult ever... so yeh im gunna take it seriously.
and get deffensive, just coz i haz a rotti with a big headz doez not make moi a chav:whistling2:


----------



## Krista

Hi again....

I really do think that you should bare in mind here that you started off talking about your dog and now have transgressed.
Why can't you just except the comments these good people are giving you? instead you are very rude to other posters, there is no need, or are you on here just for a fight? Don't be so agressive/defensive.

You should think yourself lucky that you have a dog that is healthy and is still living with you. Drop the silly "Chav talk" move on and think about your dog and the possible implications of bringing cross type Puppies into the world.

Jingle Bells


----------



## mark2007

Hi i owned cj and rest of the dogs you are talking about at www.underworldbulldogs.co.uk


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> Seriously look through and stop saying these boring thing although u had a 206gt when I was 18


was that 2 years ago?
The Peugeot 206 Info Exchange Forums The Car 206 Problems airbag light


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> Obviosley I no I look like a chav in pick that why I posted it chavvist I could find, anyways I rember seeing both off u and could have sworn nebbz u looked a little like a chav.And if u each didn't have all the piercings and tars u could het away with looking a little chavvy anyways I dont ware any gold anymore


 
im what my friends call a emav. 

personally i wear what evers comfortable, but i dont go making escusses.

I dont loyter, i dont drink, i dont do drugs, i dont offend elders...infact i help them across the road, im what you call a decent citizen. Yes i have an attitude but most bristolians are as we are hard headed

I do how ever dabble in the modefied car world...if that makes me a chav so be it...But im not greasy, spotty, unclean, smoke, drink, have a staffy to look 'ard. and i sure as hell wont be breeding him for just money 

OH and i drive a nova which is modefied...so that makes me a chav for sure!!! 

im speacial:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

fenwoman said:


> was that 2 years ago?
> The Peugeot 206 Info Exchange Forums The Car 206 Problems airbag light


 


There cant be 2 of them, surely :gasp:


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> Seriously people get a grip what are u talking about I've never herd of a bulldog being hip scored in my life I don't have anything against dangerous dogs otherwise why would I own what's probably considerd one


 See this is the problem I have. You have said that you have done loads of research, yet for a start you didn't understand that your little pup wasn't yet sexually mature even though he humps. You really thought that his humping meant he was sexually mature because you just haven't got any knowledge.
Now, you haven't heard about HD in the breed. So whatever research you have done, it wasn't much and it isn't enough.
Your breeding dogs is going to be a disaster and the dogs will be the ones which will pay for your arrogance and lack of knowledge.
Here, do some research into HD and American bulldogs.
American Bulldog (UK) Canine Hip Dysplasia


----------



## rach666

Nebbz said:


> im speacial:flrt:


 
that makes two of us:flrt:


----------



## Nebbz

rach666 said:


> that makes two of us:flrt:


 
thats the best way to be!

Ive just asked a mate randomly as to what he thinks i am...apparently im a nebbz...one of a kind...not met any one as special...so i aint lying.. :flrt:


----------



## fenwoman

Nebbz said:


> i Yes i have an attitude but most bristolians are as we are hard headed


 Did I ever mention that I'm a Bristol girl by birth? Born in Southmead horsepiddle and lived in Elizabeth street which was all pulled down in the 1960's as slum clearance, to make way for a big road.


----------



## tokay

Gotta love these OTB's i love all the bull breeds my fave being Boxers , i just love em and all the sillyness that comes with them lol
heres my Boxer Chad


----------



## Nebbz

fenwoman said:


> Did I ever mention that I'm a Bristol girl by birth? Born in Southmead horsepiddle and lived in Elizabeth street which was all pulled down in the 1960's as slum clearance, to make way for a big road.


 
As was i. do you know what road that is now? quite a few places nocked down to make way for pollution :bash:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I don't own a American bulldog and u call me stupid


----------



## rach666

Nebbz said:


> thats the best way to be!
> 
> Ive just asked a mate randomly as to what he thinks i am...apparently im a nebbz...one of a kind...not met any one as special...so i aint lying.. :flrt:


 
it is indeed hun,we are whats known as a dolly mixture:flrt:


----------



## jimmyv

hi im maximus's owner i dnt appriciate ppl saying wat my dogs have in um n wat they dnt. otb (neil) when i used cj he was not urs at all he belongs 2 underworldbulldogs all my dogs can b seen at www.milleniumbulldogs.co.uk any think urd like 2 no about them pls feel free 2 ask my not ppl that think thay no


----------



## jaykickboxer

As for my dog not being sexualt mature the three books I bought say bulldog males are sexualt mature from
six months and he's pink comes out so again shut up talking about stuff u don't no neither does it effect u serious get a life


----------



## clairebear1984

Nebbz said:


> im what my friends call a emav.
> 
> personally i wear what evers comfortable, but i dont go making escusses.
> 
> I dont loyter, i dont drink, i dont do drugs, i dont offend elders...infact i help them across the road, im what you call a decent citizen. Yes i have an attitude but most bristolians are as we are hard headed
> 
> I do how ever dabble in the modefied car world...if that makes me a chav so be it...But im not greasy, spotty, unclean, smoke, drink, have a staffy to look 'ard. and i sure as hell wont be breeding him for just money
> 
> OH and i drive a nova which is modefied...so that makes me a chav for sure!!!
> 
> im speacial:flrt:


i use to have a kitted up corsa gsi


----------



## rach666

jaykickboxer said:


> As for my dog not being sexualt mature the three books I bought say bulldog males are sexualt mature from
> six months and he's pink comes out so again shut up talking about stuff u don't no neither does it effect u serious get a life


 

you need to learn how to use the quote button :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I'm
on iPhone so can't


----------



## Nebbz

clairebear1984 said:


> i use to have a kitted up corsa gsi


 
then you...are special with us! :2thumb:

ill be more of a chav once i finish my nova as a project as it will have a c20let engine..because i speed and drive like a dick every where...thats what chavs do right?


----------



## LisaLQ

Just because he's capable doesn't mean he should be breeding yet. It's like saying a 12 year old lad is capable of fathering a child.

You need to see what he's like as an adult in a couple of years.


----------



## clairebear1984

tokay said:


> Gotta love these OTB's i love all the bull breeds my fave being Boxers , i just love em and all the sillyness that comes with them lol
> heres my Boxer Chad
> image


have to agree boxers are mint


----------



## LisaLQ

jimmyv said:


> hi im maximus's owner i dnt appriciate ppl saying wat my dogs have in um n wat they dnt. otb (neil) when i used cj he was not urs at all he belongs 2 underworldbulldogs all my dogs can b seen at www.milleniumbulldogs.co.uk any think urd like 2 no about them pls feel free 2 ask my not ppl that think thay no


 
_Puts this into Babelfish and wonders which language she's translating from..._


----------



## jimmyv

u sud not b breeding from pups m8 till u no if they have any faults legs eyes ect ect 
n let me just say he was sold as a pet not a stud dog


----------



## clairebear1984

Nebbz said:


> then you...are special with us! :2thumb:
> 
> ill be more of a chav once i finish my nova as a project as it will have a c20let engine..because i speed and drive like a dick every where...thats what chavs do right?


and handbrake turns in carparks init lol


----------



## Nebbz

clairebear1984 said:


> and handbrake turns in carparks init lol


init blud! hittin the limiter an goin fast is mint

o_0 The hardest language IN THE WORLD! :blush:


----------



## clairebear1984

jimmyv said:


> u sud not b breeding from pups m8 till u no if they have any faults legs eyes ect ect
> n let me just say he was sold as a pet not a stud dog


dont they sign a contract to say they wont use him as a stud dog???? i sooo hope so


----------



## jimmyv

not at all


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I no I ain't breeding him yet he is pet butim
gonna get a bitch and give them
one or two litters but obviosly if I wanted to stud my dog Out I can tho


----------



## clairebear1984

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't own a American bulldog and u call me stupid


 


jaykickboxer said:


> Seriously people get a grip what are u talking about *I've never herd of a bulldog being hip scored in my life *I don't have anything against dangerous dogs otherwise why would I own what's probably considerd one


she sent u that link cos american BULLDOG is a bulldog hence the link for hip score


----------



## jimmyv

im not saying that jay im saying he was sold 2 u as a pet


----------



## jaykickboxer

He isn't for that anyways just a pet but just saying he is my only dog


----------



## Shell195

I want to speak like them too as Im soooooooo slow at typing:whistling2:


----------



## LisaLQ

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I no I ain't breeding him yet he is pet butim
> gonna get a bitch and give them
> one or two litters but obviosly if I wanted to stud my dog Out I can tho


Am I right in thinking that Jimmy is your dog's breeder, or am I completely off mark (I am struggling with the text talk to be honest)?

If so - you would respect him enough to get a dog from him, then you say he's breeding standard, then when his breeder says he was sold as a pet, you say "tough, I'm breeding him, he's mine now!"?

Christ, you're not going to get far in breeding treating other breeders like that.


----------



## jaykickboxer

This thread was never me offering my dog for stud just showing off how nice he is then it all went massively wrong wen loads of people butted in waffling


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> He isn't for that anyways just a pet but just saying he is my only dog


 
not what you have been saying in the other 30 odd pages...

hes a stud dog to a bitch you are going to buy...

Fail


----------



## clairebear1984

its just everyone ele is wrong


----------



## jaykickboxer

No I will be getting another pup soon with the intention of having one or 2 litters when there older hardly a stud dog is it


----------



## clairebear1984

oh right, but the other pages it was on about the dog u already got, now your changing story???? ummmmm


----------



## LisaLQ

A stud dog is a dog used to father one or more litters. So yes, he'd be a stud dog. Jeeeesus...


----------



## mark2007

god your going to do this breed of dogs great with a attitude like that


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> No I will be getting another pup soon with the intention of having one or 2 litters when there older hardly a stud dog is it


 
its breeding from a dog who was sold as a pet. Hes gona be popping his cherry regardless, its intended, you will be owning the bitch...thus making money so yes...

you have also stated that you would stud the dog out 

and i quote



> Originally Posted by *jaykickboxer*  _Yeh I no I ain't breeding him yet he is pet butim
> gonna get a bitch and give them
> one or two litters but obviosly if I wanted to stud my dog Out I can tho_


again....want to bore us with any more crap...?


----------



## worldbulldogs

*you talk rubbish*

Why come on here and write all about wanting to use your dog @ stud and spouting out breeding and lines you know nothing about... then when the breeder of your dog comes and confrunts you.. you change your story Chav Lad!!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

No nothing was ever agreed as I said I bought my dog as a pet yes and evan said i may eventualy get a bitch and have one or 2 litters later il see how tge one goes so no this isn't the case I'm not disrepcting the breeder at all


----------



## jimmyv

LisaLQ said:


> Am I right in thinking that Jimmy is your dog's breeder, or am I completely off mark (I am struggling with the text talk to be honest)?
> 
> If so - you would respect him enough to get a dog from him, then you say he's breeding standard, then when his breeder says he was sold as a pet, you say "tough, I'm breeding him, he's mine now!"?
> 
> Christ, you're not going to get far in breeding treating other breeders like that.


yes m8 im who bred jays dog


----------



## jaykickboxer

No I didn't so read all the posts u dick


----------



## LisaLQ

You know, I can think of threads much more worthy of 31 pages, like the dogs needing homes urgently one. This one could have been over on page 2 if someone didn't keep changing his mind or insulting people....


----------



## LisaLQ

jimmyv said:


> yes m8 im who bred jays dog


He's a lovely dog, despite his owner :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa

jaykickboxer said:


> No I will be getting another pup soon with the intention of having one or 2 litters when there older hardly a stud dog is it



If it's going to sire a litter it's a 'stud' dog. Type into google - define: stud dog then tell me what it says.

I personally wouldn't breed from an animal if I'd told the breeder it was going to a pet only home or it was pet standard. I would want breeding quality animals, so by that I mean a very good example of their breed, good temprement/build/health etc but maybe that's just me.


Can I say though this is the thread that keeps on giving, had me in stitches some of this, and Kathy I'm loving the new avatar picture.


----------



## worldbulldogs

HHHmmm i think som1 got cought out dont you!!!!!! Jay the Chav lad...


----------



## mark2007

end of the day it takes alot of years of breedings using the right dogs in the lines to get dogs like these ,,,,,you just dont go get two dogs of a street breed them and make money its about making a healthier fitter bulldog


----------



## Nebbz

Esarosa said:


> If it's going to sire a litter it's a 'stud' dog. Type into google - define: stud dog then tell me what it says.
> 
> I personally wouldn't breed from an animal if I'd told the breeder it was going to a pet only home or it was pet standard. I would want breeding quality animals, so by that I mean a very good example of their breed, good temprement/build/health etc but maybe that's just me.
> 
> 
> Can I say though this is the thread that keeps on giving, had me in stitches some of this, and Kathy I'm loving the new avatar picture.


i think were all laughing our heads of! this guy is summin else!


----------



## jimmyv

thank u lisa now dnt get me wrong jays a nice fella all way calling me about his pup sending me pics monthly


----------



## jaykickboxer

Do I didn't seriosly read the thread not anywhere am I offering my dog for stud seriosly start Reading before u assum
u no everything


----------



## SaZzY

A thread about oven cleaner gets locked after about 5 posts, and this goes on for 32 pages :welcomerfuk:


----------



## Nebbz

you said it. It has been quoted a coule of times.

no ones assuming you posted it!


----------



## LisaLQ

I could have done with a good natter about oven cleaners. Mine doesn't work any more. I'll have to whip him harder.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh by the way people I ain't stupid my dog was part of a massive ongoing breeding project where do u think I plan on getting the second one from


----------



## worldbulldogs

:gasp: I Still think this jay lad SEAID ALLOT UNTILL HIS BREEDER TURNED UP!!!


----------



## clairebear1984

jaykickboxer said:


> Cheers my mum has a staff pup the same age im gonna breed with her dog as I think they make a quality dog.


there u go stating yr breeding this dog, thats wat the whole thread is about. its only now that the breeder replied on this thread your getting another dog to let out to stud


----------



## LisaLQ

jaykickboxer said:


> Do I didn't seriosly read the thread not anywhere am I offering my dog for stud seriosly start Reading before u assum
> u no everything


I'll explain it in simpler terms. You may not have offered him out to stud (although you did say if you wanted to, you would regardless of what his breeder said). But using him for your own litter is still using him as a stud dog. Therefore against what you agreed with his breeder.

If you want to breed dogs - you need to get some breeding quality dogs to breed from. Having penis/testicles isn't the only requirement!


----------



## jimmyv

no me n jay talk all the time u mostly just miss under stand him realy


----------



## jaykickboxer

No never once have I offers anybody tge use of my dog for stud, so no as said I plan on breeding from him in tge future providing no problems arise which I e already stated and never said I wouldn't I bought him
as my pet which I've said but never with no breeding rights


----------



## clairebear1984

wat dog was u going to use to mate your mums staffie as the staffie and olde tyme bulldog would look quality as u put it


----------



## LisaLQ

But did you say you wanted to breed him when you bought him? Did his breeder say "this dog is breeding quality"? He said himself he homed him as a pet. And you said - you dont care.

That is not the attitude you want to take with your dog's breeder if you want to breed from his dog. And if his breeder cant trust you, then that breeder could talk to other breeders, and where do you think you'll get a breeding standard bitch from if no-one will touch you with a bargepole?:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Seriouusly there so many people which have started Reading at the end of this thread and just assumed thingS, this thread was original asking who keeps olde tyme bulldogs and showing off mine then it all went to pieces anyways I'm
bored of going through the same thing over and over


----------



## jimmyv

jay on these 4rums it allways happens


----------



## Nebbz

wned8:


your the moron digging your self a big hole. And then not addmiting to it in any way

:lol2:

:liar:adlock:

some of us have been reading since page one


----------



## gazz

jimmyv said:


> n let me just say he was sold as a pet not a stud dog


Maybe castrate/Spay dogs and bitchs that are just for pets before being put up for sale.People will tell you what you want to hear.And when out of your hands what really can you do to stop people breeding from fully breedable dog or bitch.Castrate/Spay will stop them being sold as pets being bred from then they are just pets.


----------



## jaykickboxer

No ur all assuming so much bullshit I wouldn't breed from a bitch until she atleast 2 years old anyways and as I've stated my mum was planning on giving her staff 1 litter which I was debating letting her use my olde Tyme her staff is 6 months old do it would have Bern
in about 18 months time as I thought they made a good combo but ass stated was just a though and not something I'm going to do and my dog is defanatly looks wise of breeding quality I'm waiting to see if any health problems arise and probley buy a bitch in the next 6 months abd when she's two years Old give het a litter or two.


----------



## jimmyv

gazz said:


> Maybe dogs and bitchs that are just for pets before being put up for sale.People will tell you what you want to hear.And when out of your hands what really can you do to stop people breeding from fully breedable dog or bitch.Castrate/Spay will stop them being sold as pets being bred from then they are just pets.


if u new now many ppl came n c the pup b4 i sold him urd understand i dnt do 1st came 1st served as jay will tell u i am respansible breeder


----------



## jaykickboxer

Seriously what's this all about I bought a dog, never was under any impression I could not breed from him what is every on on he is a pet


----------



## Nebbz

jaykickboxer said:


> No ur all assuming so much bullshit I wouldn't breed from a bitch until she atleast 2 years old anyways and as I've stated my mum was planning on giving her staff 1 litter which I was debating letting her use my olde Tyme her staff is 6 months old do it would have Bern
> in about 18 months time as I thought they made a good combo but ass stated was just a though and not something I'm going to do and my dog is defanatly looks wise of breeding quality I'm waiting to see if any health problems arise and probley buy a bitch in the next 6 months abd when she's two years Old give het a litter or two.


 
and then others tried to advise you of the issues that could happen IF your dog caught your bitch on her first heat. Which you took wrong and said the comments were boring you..

advice


----------



## jaykickboxer

He is a good breeder as I've already said seriously this forum made I don't no what all this fuss is about, it's mental


----------



## jaykickboxer

I already no all this things and no one has even mentioned it


----------



## fenwoman

Nebbz said:


> As was i. do you know what road that is now? quite a few places nocked down to make way for pollution :bash:


errrr, not sure what the road was. Some main road. I can do a bit of research. It was near St George's park.


----------



## fenwoman

jaykickboxer said:


> As for my dog not being sexualt mature the three books I bought say bulldog males are sexualt mature from
> six months and he's pink comes out so again shut up talking about stuff u don't no neither does it effect u serious get a life


I have a life thanks, when you've had as much life experience as me, then you can tell me to shut up you fool. The tip of the male's penis will protrude even on an 8 week old puppy. It signifies nothing. Every time you post, you are showing just how little intelligence you have and just how little you actually know about dogs. I just wish the government would insist on people having to pass a written test before they can breed dogs .


----------



## fenwoman

Nebbz said:


> then you...are special with us! :2thumb:
> 
> ill be more of a chav once i finish my nova as a project as it will have a c20let engine..because i speed and drive like a dick every where...thats what chavs do right?


Don't forget a massive music box with huge speakers in the boot, whack up the bass and make sure everyone within a 100 yard radius gets to hear your choice of music.


----------



## fenwoman

Nebbz said:


> init blud! hittin the limiter an goin fast is mint
> 
> o_0 The hardest language IN THE WORLD! :blush:


Don't forget the chav sign language with pointy fingers,and idiot walk with wagging head and shoulders from side to side as you go like a chimp does.


----------



## gazz

jimmyv said:


> if u new now many ppl came n c the pup b4 i sold him urd understand i dnt do 1st came 1st served as jay will tell u i am respansible breeder


I'm not say that.Just saying if you know that a dog/bitch is for pet only surly to castrate/spay before it leaves you would insure it's not going to be bred from.And if a castrate/spay pup is a issue for some one then there not some one to sell to.As they surly had some thing more in mind than just a pet.Coz if it was just a pet the fact that it's castrate/spay wouldn't be a issue for them if they truly want just a pet.


----------



## fenwoman

clairebear1984 said:


> she sent u that link cos american BULLDOG is a bulldog hence the link for hip score


I think it went over his head.:lol2:


----------



## jimmyv

gazz said:


> I'm not say that.Just saying if you know that a dog/bitch is for pet only surly to castrate/spay before it leaves you would insure it's not going to be bred from.And if a castrate/spay pup is a issue for some one then there not some one to sell to.As they surly had some thing more in mind than just a pet.Coz if it was just a pet the fact that it's castrate/spay wouldn't be a issue for them if they truly want just a pet.


this is very true


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jesus, my eyes & head hurt trying to deceipher all the awful spelling, grammar & general bull! :bash:


----------



## jimmyv

sorry about that mate
but im no professor lol


----------



## saxon

To spey or neuter pups prior to purchase would be difficult unless a breeder were to keep said pups until at least 5-6 months old.
People wouldn't want to wait so long for a pup as they generally want a younger pup to enter their homes.


Also to have so many people come and view the litter before jay???? chose this partuicular one is fantastic considering he said he chose 'his' boy at 3 days old.


Jimmy,
Having said that I would have come to you for a pup had I known you even exosted when I was looking for an OTB.
My girl is not turning out as I would have liked.

Maybe next time in a few years time when I can manage another dog????


----------



## jimmyv

saxon said:


> To spey or neuter pups prior to purchase would be difficult unless a breeder were to keep said pups until at least 5-6 months old.
> People wouldn't want to wait so long for a pup as they generally want a younger pup to enter their homes.
> 
> 
> Also to have so many people come and view the litter before jay???? chose this partuicular one is fantastic considering he said he chose 'his' boy at 3 days old.
> 
> 
> Jimmy,
> Having said that I would have come to you for a pup had I known you even exosted when I was looking for an OTB.
> My girl is not turning out as I would have liked.
> 
> Maybe next time in a few years time when I can manage another dog????


hang on m8 i have ppl came n see my dogs b4 there bred i dnt just breed anythink 2 anythink by the time that litter was 1 week id had loads of emails n ppl 2 c um n truned um down 4 every 1 pup i sell i trun down 5 ppl 4 it


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Jesus, my eyes & head hurt trying to *deceipher* all the awful spelling, grammar & general bull! :bash:


bet u ad 2 luk tat up in a dicktonari dint u? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bet u ad 2 luk tat up in a dicktonari dint u? :lol2:


Actually I didn't, so :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I take it it's spelt right then? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Actually I didn't, so :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I take it it's spelt right then? :lol2:


 
Erm nope:whistling2::lol2:

Decipher:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

Zoo-Man said:


> Actually I didn't, so :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I take it it's spelt right then? :lol2:


i avent got a cloo but shell seems 2 b abel 2 spell it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Oh well, I was close! haha

I am going to send my chav mates round to sort you out now Shell! :whistling2:


----------



## redman

No offence to anyone but you never know what you are buying if the dog is not a pedigree dog with kc papers.
We bought a pup of a breeder and she did not turn out how she was meant too cost us £900 for a cross breed. be very careful


----------



## jimmyv

m8 even with a kc bit of papper theres still lots of dogs out there that r cross bred i no of lots of kc british bulldogs that have oldtyme in um u sud only buy from a breeder that nos wat there doing not back yard breeders


----------



## gazz

redman said:


> No offence to anyone but you never know what you are buying if the dog is not a pedigree dog with kc papers.
> We bought a pup of a breeder and she did not turn out how she was meant too cost us £900 for a cross breed. be very careful


You don't alway know what your buying even with KC papers.There easy fixed.If the breeder owns the dog and bitch with KC papers he can still use a out side dog and put his KC dog down as the sire.


----------



## jimmyv

thats my point gazz


----------



## saxon

I know that people come to see parents of pups before they are even mated. I bred sibes before they were the 'in thing' 15 years ago, I was under the impression that you'd had people come and view the pups 'per se' not just the parents.
I have waiting lists for my rats long before the litter is even mated for.

I wouldn't advocate having prospective homes viewing pups prior to 4 weeks old though other than in photo's.

I have heard of your pups since getting my bitch is what I was saying.
At no time have I implied you 'bred anything to anything' as I know you don't. In fact I think I was looking at one of your stud dogs when I was looking for a pup a year or so ago.

I have an OTB but she is predominantly AmBull, I'm no chav kid I'm a 44 yr old woman, I've waited for a bulldog of the type you breed for over 35 years.

I got my bitch, and I love her dearly, but she is not turning out to look like I had wished.
She looks more like a very small AmBull. She is 45% bb/50% AmBull/5% neo as her mother was 90% bb.
My bitch is to be speyed next month as she is just not a bitch I would like to breed from.

I currentll also have a rescue rottie and a rescue min pin so I won't be in the position to have another dog for at least another 5-8 years. My Rottie is now 7yrs old and we are hoping he is going to be here for at least 5 years more. Min Pin is only 3 and the OTB 13 months.

OH!! When I buy a dog as a pet I keep it as a pet and I wouldn't dream of breeding a pup that the breeder sold me as a pet.


----------



## redman

I totally understand where you are coming from just we have had it done to ourselves before with a puppy we bought :censor: and ive just seen he is a member of this forum and by the looks of his profile and posts he is on here alot. We have been trying to find this man for other 6 months no replys to my emails and calls and he was meant to be a breeder :censor:


----------



## saxon

Was this an OTB you bought or another breed?


----------



## redman

She was meant to be a OTB


----------



## jimmyv

saxon said:


> I know that people come to see parents of pups before they are even mated. I bred sibes before they were the 'in thing' 15 years ago, I was under the impression that you'd had people come and view the pups 'per se' not just the parents.
> I have waiting lists for my rats long before the litter is even mated for.
> 
> I wouldn't advocate having prospective homes viewing pups prior to 4 weeks old though other than in photo's.
> 
> I have heard of your pups since getting my bitch is what I was saying.
> At no time have I implied you 'bred anything to anything' as I know you don't. In fact I think I was looking at one of your stud dogs when I was looking for a pup a year or so ago.
> 
> I have an OTB but she is predominantly AmBull, I'm no chav kid I'm a 44 yr old woman, I've waited for a bulldog of the type you breed for over 35 years.
> 
> I got my bitch, and I love her dearly, but she is not turning out to look like I had wished.
> She looks more like a very small AmBull. She is 45% bb/50% AmBull/5% neo as her mother was 90% bb.
> My bitch is to be speyed next month as she is just not a bitch I would like to breed from.
> 
> I currentll also have a rescue rottie and a rescue min pin so I won't be in the position to have another dog for at least another 5-8 years. My Rottie is now 7yrs old and we are hoping he is going to be here for at least 5 years more. Min Pin is only 3 and the OTB 13 months.
> 
> OH!! When I buy a dog as a pet I keep it as a pet and I wouldn't dream of breeding a pup that the breeder sold me as a pet.


if u read my website i have bred these dogs 4 many years b4 i offered my pups 4 sale as i dnt not blev in selling a pup i wudnt b happy buying my self but i see many ppl just breeding 4 money ive just had a litter of 9 pups from max n brooke ive homed 8 with m8s n family im selling 1 lots of breeders i no say im mad sell um all get the money but thats not me i try my hardest 2 find the rite hime 4 all my pups n wat i do sell i try 2 get um 2 go 2 family homes as PETS id like 2 c a pic of ur otb if u cud post 1 wud b nice 2 c


----------



## saxon

jimmyv said:


> if u read my website i have bred these dogs 4 many years b4 i offered my pups 4 sale as i dnt not blev in selling a pup i wudnt b happy buying my self but i see many ppl just breeding 4 money ive just had a litter of 9 pups from max n brooke ive homed 8 with m8s n family im selling 1 lots of breeders i no say im mad sell um all get the money but thats not me i try my hardest 2 find the rite hime 4 all my pups n wat i do sell i try 2 get um 2 go 2 family homes as PETS id like 2 c a pic of ur otb if u cud post 1 wud b nice 2 c


 
Pics upto about 8 months old here..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/367156-brodie-how-she-now.html

I'll get new ones tomorrow...she just looks like a small AmBull to me.

She is just a bigger fatter version now her muzzle is just as long. She has an around 1/4 inch.


----------



## jimmyv

redman said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from just we have had it done to ourselves before with a puppy we bought :censor: and ive just seen he is a member of this forum and by the looks of his profile and posts he is on here alot. We have been trying to find this man for other 6 months no replys to my emails and calls and he was meant to be a breeder :censor:


who did u get her off


----------



## Mischievous_Mark

Why hasnt this thread been locked yet lol


----------



## redman

jimmyv said:


> if u read my website i have bred these dogs 4 many years b4 i offered my pups 4 sale as i dnt not blev in selling a pup i wudnt b happy buying my self but i see many ppl just breeding 4 money ive just had a litter of 9 pups from max n brooke ive homed 8 with m8s n family im selling 1 lots of breeders i no say im mad sell um all get the money but thats not me i try my hardest 2 find the rite hime 4 all my pups n wat i do sell i try 2 get um 2 go 2 family homes as PETS id like 2 c a pic of ur otb if u cud post 1 wud b nice 2 c


Not to be funny jimmyv but i have a friend of mine that was going to buy max about 2 years ago he was bred by www.sotb.co.uk .

I also was looking for a puppy at that time. 
when he was advertised but you say you have bred these dogs yourself for years but why did another website own them all of your site www.underworldbulldogs.co.uk .

Their was a thread on another forum regarding your website about a female you call shanzi i think having just had been bred to the dog you called max.
I emailed these underworldbulldogs at that time regarding a puppy but had none but sent me various photos of dogs from passed including a dog they had availible at the time. 
They showed me photos regarding what they had produced in the past and a certain dog always stays in my mind a dog called shanai.

They sold this girl shanai to you who passed away and now you are advertising her has been bred to the dog max when she diead 'but you have now removed this page is it because people will find out you are lying ive emailed the person i spoke to at underworldbulldogs to seek the truth because we have already been scammed out of money of a oldtyme bulldog breeder and dont want anyone else having to go threw what we went threw been cond out of money for their own pocket.


----------



## 2manydogs

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Why hasnt this thread been locked yet lol


because its the nuts :lol2:
now nobody say anything til ive stocked up the tassimo and got some nibbles in as i want to sit this one out for the long haul.


----------



## jimmyv

4 1 ive never said i bred max 2 no 1 ever i no who bred max yes sotb
4 2 i own shanni shes here with me 
n bred um for years i have a lot longer then alot more have n ive never cond any1 over a dog


----------



## KathyM

Can people at least try to speak in English? Can't read a damn word of what you just wrote. :bash:


----------



## jimmyv

in fact ive posted picz max on 4rums when i 1st got him saying who he was breed by and if you sotb as i rung him asking about his back ground and he said to me hes glad hes ended up here with me lest he nos hes in a good home


----------



## jimmyv

and as for selling pups all pups sold by me ppl are more then welcome to see mum and dad picz of the breeding pics of mum with pups at a few days old when thy have settdle down and mum and pups are all ok i never sold a pup saying its out of a dog thats not the mum or dad


----------

